# News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?



## System (15. Dezember 2007)

*News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,625157


----------



## R4p70r (15. Dezember 2007)

...oder: 
Schlicht und einfach kaum jemand die Games mit ihrer Hardware spielen kann.  ;D


----------



## MatadorKiller (15. Dezember 2007)

Die sind gefloppt ganz einfach xD


----------



## LordFata (15. Dezember 2007)

Die Hardware, das ist es: Wenn ein Spiel unglaubliche Grafik bietet, will man das Spiel, was man bezahlt, voll ausnutzen. Bei Crysis und UT (v.a. Crysis) bei vielen Spielern (v.a. in Amerika) Fehlanzeige.

Ich kaufe mir Crysis nächsten Sommer mit neuem Rechner, ich kann es nicht ertragen, die geniale Physik zu deaktivieren und den Rest auf Mittel/Low zu stellen 

Aber der NPD würde ich nie in irgend einer Weise vertrauen XD


----------



## phr34khunt3r (15. Dezember 2007)

ich glaube keiner statistik die ich nich selbst gefälscht habe^^ 
stimmt schon die anforderungen sind ziemlich derbe, aber an ihnen selbst kanns eigentlich nicht liegen, die spiele sind geil. aber dass heißt fast, dass die amis lieber CoD4 und NFSS zocken. sollen sie doch, wenn sie meinen^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				R4p70r am 15.12.2007 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder:
> Schlicht und einfach kaum jemand die Games mit ihrer Hardware spielen kann.  ;D



dem würde ich mich anschliessen. Meine Hardware ist zu schwach um genanntes in vollen Details zu spielen, und an der Grafikschraube drehe ich nicht, zumal die Grafik ja das Haupt-Kaufargument dieser Titel darstellt. Da verzichte ich lieber auf beide.


----------



## blueMonkey (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich bin der Meinung das viele die Hardware-Anforderungen abschreckt..entweder spielt man Crysis auf maximalen Einstellungen oder gar nicht. So is es auch bei mir^^ ich hab mir jetz ne Geforce 8800GT bestellt - und solange die nicht kommt(und die kommt so schnell nicht...) kauf ich mir auch Crysis nicht.


----------



## EierWippe (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich Tipp mal auf die Hardware-Vorraussetzungen. Also die Hypo auf´s Haus abzahlen und dann n och nen neuen Pc können wohl im Moment nur die wenigsten da drüben sich leisten! 

Ne mal ehrlich: Was soll man sich denn noch alles kaufen zur Weihnachtszeit? So viele neue Spiele für soviel verschiedene Systeme (Pc,X-Box,etc..). Das ist der Fluch des Überangebots, der jetzt mal zur geltung kommt.Guck doch mal im MM, auf 20 Metern hunderte von Spielen. Ist doch klar, das da einige auf der Strecke bleiben. Die Leute sind vielleicht auch kritischer geworden, nach den lästigem Hypes um verbugte Spiele, die nun nicht weiter gespielt werden.(Stalker,ProStreet,Hellgate...)


----------



## UTDARKCTF (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

In dem Fall ist es die hardware, ich hab kürzlich noch einen Artikel über die im gegensatz zu Europa schlecht ausgestatteten US Rechner gelesen .
Die brauchen bestimmt ihre guten PC´s im Irak.....
:/


----------



## k4lb (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

ich spiele crysis mit halbhohen einstellungen und es sieht trotzdem verdammt geil aus  also man braucht kein supersystem um die grafik zu genießen ganz erlich. und bei ut3 brauch man nicht die volle grafikpracht weil das spiel eh so schnell ist das man garkeine zeit hat sich an der tolen grafik zu ergötzen


----------



## k4lb (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

zum thema allerdings:
ich würde behaupten das die amis sich mehr games für ps3, xbox360 usw. kaufen. wenn man überlegt das in amerika jeder 2te haushalt ne ps2 hatte könnte man davon ausgehen das der markt sich da verstärkt auf die nextgen konsolen einschießt. 
was natürlich sehr schade ist da pcspiele viel mehr vielfalt bieten und nebenbei eh geiler sind oder?


----------



## fredfreak (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Na ja...in Amerika gibt es ja generell viel mehr Konsolen-Spieler,als Pc-Spieler.Und da beide Titel (im Moment noch) Pc-only sind verkaufen sie sich halt schlechter.
Hinzu kommen wird bei Crysis wohl noch, dass es bei den wenigsten auf High läuft und bei UT3, dass Spieler, die die andren Teile schon gespielt haben kaum was Neues (bis auf die Grafik) bei dem Spiel kriegen.
Aber hauptsächlich wirds wohl daran liegen,dass es die Spiele nicht für die Konsole gibt.


----------



## ultio (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Crysis wurde runtergeladen wie sonst kein zweites Game, es ist ja einen Tag vorher von Razor 1911 geleaked worden und bei piratebay gabs dann schon nach 24 Stunden über 1000 Seeder und 12000 Leecher. Torrents haben Crytek sicherlich ne Menge gekostet, ich persönlich bin mir nicht sicher, mit meiner 7600 GS kann ich das game eh vergessen :/.


----------



## SirLucas (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

der name vom marktforschungsinstitut hat mich ein bisschen verwundert


----------



## lassma-asma (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Es liegt eindeutlich an der konsolen Theorie ... DAs weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung ... Als ich im Osterurlaub ein paar Tage in New York war und mich da mal nach PC - Games und deren Preise in PÜbersee erkundigen wollte musste auch ich die schmerzhafte Erfahrung machen , dass der Pc dort als Spieleplattform nicht sehr weit verbreitet ist ... Ich fand praktisch nichts .-... in jedemn 3. Laden aber Konsolengames en masse ....

alse was soll man sagen ... vll sind die zu faul zum installieren oder schlauer als wir ... da sie nicht dauernt nachrüsten wollen / müssen ...

Wer weiß ...


----------



## xesued (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*

Schon interessant, dass sich Crysis fast dreimal öfter verkauft hat als UT, hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich mir vorgenommen habe, mindestens  ein halbes bis ein Jahr zu warten bis zum Erwerb eines neuen PC, um dann Crysis in Ultra-Hardcore-Quality zu spielen, kann ich mir vorstellen was auf dem amerikanischen Markt los ist.

Ich meine mal gehört zu  haben, dass der deutsche Durschnittsgamer zu den Weltweit am besten ausgerüsteten  zählt, und selbst hier zögern bestimmt noch viele wie ich auch mit dem Kauf. 

Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, wäre das ein übler Rückschlag für Crytek, dass die Leute ihr Spiel (jetzt) nicht kaufen, weil es mit High-End Hardware zu gut aussieht


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				fredfreak am 15.12.2007 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hauptsächlich wirds wohl daran liegen,dass es die Spiele nicht für die Konsole gibt.



UT3 gibts für die Xbox 360 (erscheint im märz) und die PS3 (Februar)


----------



## chips7 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*



			
				xesued am 15.12.2007 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, wäre das ein übler Rückschlag für Crytek, dass die Leute ihr Spiel (jetzt) nicht kaufen, weil es mit High-End Hardware zu gut aussieht


Nicht zu gut aussieht. Sondern weils in heute normal hohen Auflösungen und hohen Details nicht mal auf Highend Rechnern zufriedenstellend rund läuft. Hab mir (nicht wegen Crysis) einen neuen Rechner gekauft, sehr gut ausgestattet, damit er lange anhält. Aber das Spiel ist einfach nicht vernünftig zum laufen zu bringen, da ich ne hohe Auflösung fahren muss für Vollbild. Desswegen hab ichs im Regal stehen lassen. So ein Spiel lebt nun mal von der Grafik.
Dass da gerade die Amis nicht spuren, ist eigentlich klar.


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*

Warum sollte die NPD lügen? Außerdem hat die NPD denn nicht immer recht...?!


----------



## crazyV (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*

so schlimm ist das mit den Anforderungen von Crysis auch nicht.
Ein Q6600 oder sogar ein E6600 übertaktet und eine gf8800 gts (mit 640MB) 4GB ram und das Spiel läuft eigenltich perfekt!
Zwar nicht alle einstellungen auf "very high" aber das muss auch nicht sein, und aussehen tut's trotzdem GODlike :

Aber wieso sich Crysis nicht verkauft, ist ganz klar! es ist abgesehen vom gameplay und der grafik BULL*hit :
jede firma die mit ihrem produkt so umgeht wie crytek mit crysis hat es verdient das das game floppt.
ein freund hat es vor mir gekauft, und wir haben es dann zu 2 in knapp 7h durchgezoggt^^...
und auch wenn man sagt, okay, die spielzeit ist heutzutage nicht mehr länger^^ vorher war nicht die rede von einer triologie, auch nicht von irgend was anderem.
man hat sich auf EIN game gefreut: Crysis
Nicht die Crysis Triologie oder sonst irgendwas...

Deshalb hab ich es mir nicht gekauft, deshalb werd ich mir auch Teil2 und 3 nicht kaufen.

Crytek hat bei mir verschi**en und ich hoffe : viele ammis denken gleich.
Crytek hat*s verdient...

greets


----------



## Ray-X (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*

Die Amis kaufen nur das was sie selbst produziert haben (trifft für UT3 nicht zu).
Aber UT3 ist nicht grad wirklich fesselnd...


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				SYSTEM schrieb:
			
		

> Gefloppt?



um das beurteilen zu können, bräuchte man die vergleichswerte von irgendwelchen anderen aaa- titeln.

wie hat sich also bspw die pc version von cod 4 verkauft? 
(dass es mehr sein dürfte als bei crysis und ut3 ist zwar klar, die frage ist nur _wieviel_ mehr).

edit:
die sache mit den konsolen zieht hier nicht.
wir reden ja nur von einem *pc- spezifischen flop*..
alles andere macht wenig sinn.
wenn ich die zahlen von crysis bspw mit halo3 vergleiche, wirds schnell peinlich.


----------



## zombiefresser (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

denke mal die amis zocken einfach viel mehr auf konsole was strategisch auch besser ist.
mal abgesehen davon ist crysis nicht so der bringer...grafik,nanosuit  ja.....aber der rest ist ein armutszeugniss.keine atmo und nix neues.kann doch ned so schwer sein sich was orginelles einfallen zu lassen.find ich auch oke das crytek damit a bissl aufs maul fällt,hättens mal im vorfeld ihr maul ned soweit aufgerissen.
die yankees ham sich da nicht beeinflussen lassen.....recht so


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 15.12.2007 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben, ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass z.B. die PC-Version von CoD4 sich soooo extrem häufiger verkauft hat, als die beiden anderen hier genannten Titel. Amerika ist ein Wii / 360 Land, was man auch in den Charts sieht. Quake Wars konnte dort auch keinen Stich setzen, obwohl MP-Shooter mit geringen Hardwareanforderungen. Vielleicht war das Spielprinzip nicht der Masse zuträglich, oder die warten einfach auf die XB360-Fassungen von QW und UT3. Und Crysis. Nun, verglichen mit den aktuellen Sellern aus den USA (CoD4, Mario, Assassins Creed, Guitar Hero, Mass Effect (immerhin auch schon über 500.000 abgesetzte Exemplare) und Halo 3) wirkt das Ding wohl nicht so konkurrenzfähig, eben weil die Leute dort fast nur auf Konsolen stehen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## defragg (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				zombiefresser am 15.12.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> denke mal die amis zocken einfach viel mehr auf konsole was strategisch auch besser ist.
> mal abgesehen davon ist crysis nicht so der bringer...grafik,nanosuit  ja.....aber der rest ist ein armutszeugniss.keine atmo und nix neues.kann doch ned so schwer sein sich was orginelles einfallen zu lassen.find ich auch oke das crytek damit a bissl aufs maul fällt,hättens mal im vorfeld ihr maul ned soweit aufgerissen.
> die yankees ham sich da nicht beeinflussen lassen.....recht so



Ich finde, dass Crysis der Beste Shooter in 2007 ist. Ein Armutszeugnis? Alles klar. In Crysis steckt mehr Innovation als in den meisten anderen Shootern der letzten 2 Jahre zusammen (was ja nicht besonders schwer ist). Wichtiger ist für mich aber, dass Crysis praktisch alles, was Spiele früher schon mal einzeln geboten haben, als erstes Spiel derart gekonnt zu einem großen Ganzen verschmilzt.


----------



## nasskalt (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				zombiefresser am 15.12.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]kann doch ned so schwer sein sich was orginelles einfallen zu lassen.find ich auch oke das crytek damit a bissl aufs maul fällt,hättens mal im vorfeld ihr maul ned soweit aufgerissen.
> die yankees ham sich da nicht beeinflussen lassen.....recht so


Das ist, glaub ich zumindest, ein Widerspruch in sich. Wenn sich jeder etwas Originelles einfallen lassen würde, wovon soll sich dieses Etwas dann aus der Masse abheben?
Ich habe auch nicht alles mitbekommen, aber das "Gehype" um Crysis und mein daraus beschlossener Boykott vom Spiel, kam meines Erachtens eher aus dem Umfeld der Spielezeitschriften und ihrer Online-Portale. Von Crytek habe ich gar nicht so viel gehört...


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				defragg am 15.12.2007 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> In Crysis steckt mehr Innovation als in den meisten anderen Shootern der letzten 2 Jahre zusammen (was ja nicht besonders schwer ist).



worin bestehen denn die Innovationen? Bäume fällen? gabs schon 1993 in "Die Siedler"...unsichtbar machen und meterhoch springen? gabs schon in "Alien vs Predator" von 1999. Abgesehen davon hab ich nicht viel Innovatives gesehen, Havok Physik und Ragdoll gabs auch schon lange.
Will das Spiel nicht schlecht machen, aber im endeffekt ist wohl die Grafik allein die Innovation.


----------



## fredfreak (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 15.12.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> fredfreak am 15.12.2007 11:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du bist ein lustiger Kerl...zuerts schreibst ud, dass es das Spiel schon für die Konsolen gibt und danach wiederlegst du dich slebst indem du schreibst, dass sie erst noch rauskommen.
Falls du es nicht weißt: Die jetzigen Verkaufszahlen beziehen sich nur auf die Versionen, die es jetzt schon gibt. Und momentan gibt es halt nur die Pc-Version, wie du slebst so treffend geshcrieben hast.


----------



## Paseo (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

meiner meinung nach sollte es viel mehr MP-Shooter geben ala BF2 also Squad mässig oder Coop. das ist zumindest der grund wieso es sich viele von unseren Clan nicht gekauft haben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				fredfreak am 15.12.2007 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> LouisLoiselle am 15.12.2007 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hallo mr. oberlustig    damit will ich lediglich darauf hinweisen das viele amerikaner diese spiele nicht gekauft haben (bisher) gerade WEIL sie noch für Konsolen erscheinen. Ich z.b. lege mir UT3 auch für die Box zu


----------



## fredfreak (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

@bonkic: Na ja..es geht doch darum, wieso sich diese beiden Spiele so "schlecht"(im Vergleich zu den Verkäufen in andren Ländern) in Amerika verkaufen. Und da wird nunmal der Hauptgrund sein, dass das beides noch Pc-Only Titel sind.

Ps: Sry für Doppelpost, hab mich verklickt.

PPs: hab jetzt keien Lust nochmal nen neuen Post zu schreiben:

@LouisLoiselle :
Was willst du mir jetzt genau sagen?
Ich habe geschrieben, dass sich Ut3 so schlecht verkauft, weils momentan noch ein Pc-Only Titel ist.
Dann kommst ud mit dienem lustigen Kommentar an, dass es UT3 doch für die Konsolen gibt, worauf ich dich darauf hingewisen habe, dass das Spiel IM MOMENt noch ncith für Konsolen erhältlich ist.
Und jetzt schriebst du genau dasselbe, wie ich in meinem ersten Post?


----------



## xesued (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich kann dieses Geschrei nach Innovationen nicht mehr hören. Wenn dann mal ein Spiel auf den Markt kommt, das von vorne  bis hinten innovativ ist, kaufts keine Sau. 
Ja, auch von den Leuten, die sich immer über Innovationslosigkeit in der Spieleproduktion beschweren, werden diese Spiele meistens nicht gekauft, wenn sie mal ehrlich sind.

Ich finde dass Crysis mit dem der Nanosuit sehr wohl eine Innovation bietet, die flexibles Gamplay ermöglicht. Und die zerstörbare Vegetation mit dem Bäumefällen in "Die Siedler" zu vergleichen, ist ja wohl lächerlich.

Hat sich schonmal jemand gefragt warum die Autoindustrie Jahr für jahr Autos mit *kreisrunden Rädern* baut? Ganz schön innovationslos, oder?


----------



## Spinal (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				fredfreak am 15.12.2007 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> LouisLoiselle am 15.12.2007 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß kommt UT3 exklusiv für die PS3, oder?
Mit den Hardwareanforderungen kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen. Wer CoD4 flüssig spielen kann, kann auch UT3 und mit Abstrichen Crysis ruckelfrei spielen.
Ich glaube es liegt am Marketing. Crysis war längst nicht so in aller Munde wie EA vielleicht vermutet hat? Zudem war man durch die Bilder- und Videoflut schon total gesättigt, man hatte das Gefühl Far Cry in schön vor sich zu haben. Die Demo hat den Eindruck bestätigt. Es war genau das Level was man von Videos und Messen schon kannte. Dabei ist das Spiel wirklich gut und bietet mehr als man zunächst vermutet. Als ich das Spiel gekauft habe habe ich mich 30 minuten gelangweilt und gedacht, wen das so weiter geht macht das keinen Spaß. Aber als ich das Demo  Level hinter mir hatte ging es los und ich merkte, welch ein hervorragendes Spiel Crysis doch ist.
Bei UT3 sehe ich es ähnlich, seit Ewigkeiten angekündigt und im Prinzip nix neues. Man sieht dem Spiel nicht an das es über Monate oder gar Jahre verschoben wurde. Mittlerweile ist die Grafik zwar sehr gut, aber auch nix weltbewegendes mehr, da viele Unreal Engine 3 Spiele schon raus sind.
Ich denke auch, das Spieler mittlerweile viel mehr Wert auf gute Spiele und nicht auf gute Grafik legen. Es gibt ja keine wirklich hässlichen Spiele mehr. Medal of Honor, CoD4, Crysis, Stranglehold und und und sehen alle gut aus. Der Unterschied liegt im Gameplay.
CoD4 ist wohl ein vergleichsweise großer Erfolg. Wurde mal angekündigt, gab ein paar Bilder und sollte im November rauskommen. Kam sogar ein paar Tage früher, zum Erscheinen hatte noch nichtmal jede Zeitschrift das Spiel getestet. Aber es kam, sah und siegte. Und ich denke es liegt genau daran, das man nicht schon Monate oder Jahre vorher wusste, was einen erwartet.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				fredfreak am 15.12.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> @bonkic: Na ja..es geht doch darum, wieso sich diese beiden Spiele so "schlecht"(im Vergleich zu den Verkäufen in andren Ländern) in Amerika verkaufen. Und da wird nunmal der Hauptgrund sein, dass das beides noch Pc-Only Titel sind.




die frage, so wie du sie stellst, ist aber irrelevant.
es war doch jedem (ua crytek selbst) auch schon vorher klar, dass kein pc titel  in den usa auch nur annähernd mit den verkaufszahlen eines, mittelprächtig erfolgreichen, konsolentitels mithalten können wird.
diesbezüglich dann von einem flop zu sprechen, wäre schlicht unfair.

also muss sich crysis lediglich an anderen pc- titeln messen lassen, alles andere macht keinen sinn.


----------



## fredfreak (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				xesued am 15.12.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dieses Geschrei nach Innovationen nicht mehr hören. Wenn dann mal ein Spiel auf den Markt kommt, das von vorne  bis hinten innovativ ist, kaufts keine Sau.
> Ja, auch von den Leuten, die sich immer über Innovationslosigkeit in der Spieleproduktion beschweren, werden diese Spiele meistens nicht gekauft, wenn sie mal ehrlich sind.
> 
> Ich finde dass Crysis mit dem der Nanosuit sehr wohl eine Innovation bietet, die flexibles Gamplay ermöglicht. Und die zerstörbare Vegetation mit dem Bäumefällen in "Die Siedler" zu vergleichen, ist ja wohl lächerlich.
> ...



Zum Teil stimmt es schon,was du schreibst, aber trotzdem sollte man bei einem innovationslosem Spiel nicht schrieben, dass es das innovativste seines Genres ist, was in den letzten Jahren rauskam.
Der Nano-Suit ist nicht wirklich neu, da es shcon genug Spiele gibt, wo man seine Körpereigenschaften für kurze Zeit verändenr konnte. Nur weil es jetzt  ein Anzug ist und keine zb. Nanoimplantate (Deus Ex), ist es nicht neu. 
Zudem gibt es für die meisten Funktioonen des Nano-Suits rel. wenige Einsatzgebiete,weshalb er nicht so viele Möglichkeiten zu unterschiedlichen Spielweisen ermöglicht.
Und die meisten Physikeffekte sind zwar schön anzusehen(umfallende Bäume), haben aber keine richtige Wirkung aus Gameplay.


Allerdings hast du recht,wenn du sagst,dass die Schreierei nach Innovationen schwachsinnig ist und, der Vergleich der zerstörbaren Bäume, mit der Holzgewinnung aus den Siedlern hinkt.

@Bonkic:Ich slebst habe die beiden Spiele ja nie als Flop bezeichent(glaub ich zumindest).Ihc habe nur ein Erklärung dafür geliefert, wieso die Verkaufszahlen scheinbar schlechter sind, als andernorts.
Aber wenn ein Spiel in einem Land mit dreimal so vielen Einwohnern wie Deutschland(stimmt die Zahl?können auch mehr,oder weniger sein), weniger Verkäufe erzielt,als in Deutschland, dann könnte man ,je nach eigener Interpretation des Wortes Flop, von einem solchen sprechen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*



			
				xesued am 15.12.2007 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon interessant, dass sich Crysis fast dreimal öfter verkauft hat als UT, hätte ich nicht erwartet.


Dass UT3 gefloppt ist, vermute ich schon seit Wochen. Ein Blick auf die Online-Spielerstats genügt, dort liegt UT3 gerade mal bei 600 Spieler gleichzeitig, Tendenz fallend. Zum Vergleich: UT2004 hat 4.500 Spieler gleichzeitig.

Klar gibts bei UT3 jetzt auch einen SP, aber vorwiegend ist es immernoch ein MP-Game und ein Spiel mit derart schwachen Spielerzahlen, kann eigentlich nur gefloppt sein.




> Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, wäre das ein übler Rückschlag für Crytek, dass die Leute ihr Spiel (jetzt) nicht kaufen, weil es mit High-End Hardware zu gut aussieht


Nun, davon war doch auszugehen. Crytek war so versessen darauf einzig die Grafik zu promoten, mit irgendwelchen Ultra-Photorealismusscreenshots, dass vermutlich sogar Leute zurückschrecken, die das Spiel mit ihrer Hardware durchaus auf Mittel zocken könnten. Denn von Crytek wurde suggeriert, dass es nur um die Grafik geht, darauf baute der gesamte Hype auf.

Dass mit den Konsolen kommt natürlich noch dazu, bei Bioshock hieß es ja damals, es hat sich zu 90% auf der Xbox360 und nur zu 10% für den PC verkauft.




> wie hat sich also bspw die pc version von cod 4 verkauft?
> (dass es mehr sein dürfte als bei crysis und ut3 ist zwar klar, die frage ist nur _wieviel_ mehr).


Eben, ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass z.B. die PC-Version von CoD4 sich soooo extrem häufiger verkauft hat, als die beiden anderen hier genannten Titel[/quote]
Ich glaub CoD4 hat sich mittlerweile über Steam schon öfter verkauft als UT3 gesamt. 

Crysis hat den Vorteil, dass es sich in Deutschland recht gut verkaufen wird, da es hier einfach stärker in den Medien ist, nicht zu vergessen der Hype in den Magazinen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Spinal am 15.12.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer CoD4 flüssig spielen kann, kann auch UT3 und mit Abstrichen Crysis ruckelfrei spielen.



Cod4 läuft bei mir flüssig in allen Einstellungen. Die UT3 demo hat geruckelt in den maximalen einstellungen die dort möglich waren und Crysis lief schon in mittleren Details nicht mehr spielbar flüssig.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*



			
				HLP-Andy am 15.12.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass mit den Konsolen kommt natürlich noch dazu, bei Bioshock hieß es ja damals, es hat sich zu 90% auf der Xbox360 und nur zu 10% für den PC verkauft.



kennst du zahlen der _orange box_ auf pc und vor allem konsole?


----------



## RibbAdy (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*

Der einzige grund warum Crysis net so der verkaufs hit ist das keiner Crysis mit wirklich hohen einstellungen in der Grafik Spielen kann. Meiner meinung nach wird sich Crysis erst dann gut verkaufen wenn die Hardware so wiet ist bzw. der Preis dann stimmt. Allerdings ist auch zu beachten das in den letzten Jahren der Konsolen absatz gestiegen ist und somit den PC immer mehr verdrängt. Schade eigentlich ich Zock lieber am PC als an einer Konsole aber was will man machen.


----------



## fragman (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

ich hab die demo von ut3 gespielt und was soll ich sagen, wenn ich bock auf sowas hab spiel ich ne runde q3, das laeuft viel runder und die optik stoert nicht annaehernd so beim spielen. bei der demo ging es mir oft so das ich nicht wusste woher ich beschossen wurde weil ich den gegner einfach nicht ausmachen konnte bei den ganzen graphikdetails und geblende. sowas passiert bei q3 oder auch ut1 einfach nicht. ich weiss nicht was da bei den entwicklern vorgeht, warum die graphik dermassen im vordergrund steht umd man nicht einfach ein game ala ut1 macht welches auch vernuentig spielbar ist.


----------



## HLP-Andy (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*



			
				Bonkic am 15.12.2007 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> kennst du zahlen der _orange box_ auf pc und vor allem konsole?


Nur die Xbox360-Verkaufszahlen aus den USA, etwa 380.000 bis jetzt. PS3 begann ja gerade erst, PC weiß ich nicht / gibts nicht und Steam-Verkaufszahlen rückt Valve eh nicht raus.


Und nochmal zur News selbst: Damit dürfte wohl feststehen, dass Crytek und EA auf jeden Fall eine (oder auch zwei) Konsolen-Version bringen werden bis Ende nächsten Jahres.


----------



## Bensta (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*

was ist ein  Edel-Shooter ?


----------



## Alf1507 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				defragg am 15.12.2007 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> zombiefresser am 15.12.2007 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOOL* Der beste Shooter 2007! Ich lach mich schlappp!!! Crytek haben es verdient mit Crysis so richtig schön auf die Schnauze zu fallen, denn wer einen Shooter entwickelt der auf keiner aktuell erhältlichen Hardware vernünftig läuft ist selber Schuld. Normalerweise rege ich mich ja auf wenn Spiele gesaugt werden aber bei Crysis freut es mich schon fast.. Um dieses Spiel wird immer noch so ein verdammter Hype gemacht das es schon pervers ist. Da aber kaum jemand das Spiel wirklich mit maximalen Details zocken kann wollen etliche Leute auch nix dafür zahlen. Die Konsequenz daraus: Es wird irgendwo runtergeladen, denn man will ja schließlich mitreden können. Garantiert haben sich einige Leute die das Spiel hier im Forum so hoch loben auch nur irgendwo runtergeladen.
Ich habe es mir übrigens weder runtergeladen noch gekauft, denn für ein Spiel das unter 10h Spielzeit und *null* Innovationen bietet verschwende ich kein Geld mehr! Jetzt soll mir bloß keine sagen was für eine tolle Innovation der Nanosuit ist sonst schlafe ich vor Langeweile ein.
Für UT3 bzw. Epic tut es mir allerdings echt leid denn dieses Spiel macht Spaß und läuft auch auf vergleichsweise normaler Hardware noch gut. Wieso das scheinbar ein Flop wurde ist mir unverständlich.


----------



## HLP-Andy (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*



			
				Bensta am 15.12.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist ein  Edel-Shooter ?


Laut PCGames.de-Definition ein Shooter mit schlechten Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*



			
				HLP-Andy am 15.12.2007 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 15.12.2007 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 15.12.2007 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es mir übrigens weder runtergeladen noch gekauft, denn für ein Spiel das unter 10h Spielzeit und *null* Innovationen bietet verschwende ich kein Geld mehr!



ergo hast du wohl maximal die demo gespielt.
und anhand derer das gesamte spiel zu beurteilen ist genauso, um es mit deinen worten zu sagen "looooooooool".


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*



			
				HLP-Andy am 15.12.2007 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 15.12.2007 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

BTW: Irgendwie passend, dass zu dieser Meldung hier diese dämliche Crysis-Flashwerbung aufspringt: "Eure Gebete wurden erhört!" 

Ja, meine wurden tatsächlich erhört: Ein mittelmäßiger Ego-Shooter der eigentlich nur eine super Grafik bietet (von der ich beim Spielen leider nix mitbekommen habe, musste mich nämlich auf "low" durch die Kampagne quälen) bleibt insgesamt hinter den Erwartungen der Spieler und Kunden zurück. Hach....   
Rückblickend war der Hype eben doch das mit Abstand Beste am ganzen Spiel. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Spinal (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Vielleicht hätte man in Crytek die Grafik so runterschrauben sollen, das es auf einer 8800 GTS flüssig läuft. Ich habe nämlich das gefühl, denleutengeht es nicht um die Optik, sondern nur darum im Grafikmenü alle Regler auf maximum zu stellen. Wie das Spiel aussieht ist Nebensache.

bye
Spinal


----------



## joker0222 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

ich weiss nicht warum andere leute crysis nicht gekauft haben. ich wäre zwar systemmäßig einigermaßen gerüstet um crysis auf high, oder sogar very high zu spielen (quad6600, 4GB Ram, 8800ultra, vista64) und hatte auch vor es zu kaufen, aber us folgenden gründen bin ich davon abgekommen:
gemessen am preis viel zu kurze spieldauer (lt. diversen tests, foren), dazu ein cliffhangerartiges ende, damit man bei den beiden fortsetzungen nochmal jeweils 50 euro aufwärts abzocken kann. denn seien wir dochmal ehrlich: man hätte diese geplante trilogie auch in ein komplettes spiel packen können mit  einem richtigen ende und vernünftiger spielzeit.
daher ist es für mich vergleichbar in etwa wie half life2 episode1. nur dass ich das bei steam für 8.99 bekommen habe.

schlussendlich eine wohl etwas einfallslose story.

die grafik ist zwar wirklich klasse in der demo, aber die obigen gründe sprechen dagegen für mich und man muss auch nicht alles mitmachen.

vielleicht haben andere leute ähnliche gründe gegen einen kauf gehabt. das würde mich persönlich freuen. denn dann wird diese art marketing, nämlich ein spiel auf drei titel zu strecken, damit man dreifach abkassieren kann vielleicht mal etwas eingedämmt.dass es viele von der hardwareausstattung nicht oder nur schlecht spielen können ist aber auch klar.


----------



## Iceman (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Spinal am 15.12.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß kommt UT3 exklusiv für die PS3, oder?



Nein. Kommt erst für die PS3 (ist in den USA wohl schon in kleinen Stückzahlen erschienen) und nächstes Jahr auch noch für die 360. Allerdings ohne Verbindung zwischen den Plattformen, dazu wurde für die Konsolenversion auch die Spielgeschwindigkeit reduziert.



			
				HLP-Andy am 15.12.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass mit den Konsolen kommt natürlich noch dazu, bei Bioshock hieß es ja damals, es hat sich zu 90% auf der Xbox360 und nur zu 10% für den PC verkauft.



Die von Take 2 rausgegebenen Zahlen waren nicht ganz so krass. Etwa 75% Konsole und 25% PC.

Fakt ist aber definitiv: Wer, weltweit gesehen, mit seinem Spiel Geld verdienen will muss auf den Konsolen releasen.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



> ...Marktforschungsinstitut NPD...


Ich vertraue denen voll und ganz!


----------



## fredfreak (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Spinal am 15.12.2007 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hätte man in Crytek die Grafik so runterschrauben sollen, das es auf einer 8800 GTS flüssig läuft. Ich habe nämlich das gefühl, denleutengeht es nicht um die Optik, sondern nur darum im Grafikmenü alle Regler auf maximum zu stellen. Wie das Spiel aussieht ist Nebensache.
> 
> bye
> Spinal



Na ja..abgesehen davon, dass es auf mittel oder low nunmal nicht  besser (eher schlechter) aussieht, als andre Spiele auf maximal, ist es für viele einfach inakzeptabel, sich etwas zu kaufen, wovon sie nicht alle Features( und bei crysis liegt der schwerpunkt ja wirklich bei Grafik und Physik) nutzen können.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass zu Crysis anfangs  wirklich hunderte von Screens veröffentlicht wurden udn wenn man nach der Demo festgestellt hat, dass es nicht so aussieht, iwe auf den Bildern, denkt man isch halt "Wieso kaufen, wenns nicht so aussieht,wie auf den Bildern?".


----------



## Echse (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Die Amis spielen definitiv lieber Konsolen als PC. Ich war in diversen Game Shops in den USA und da muss man teilweise richtig Suchen bis man mal PC Spiele findet.


----------



## TBrain (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				xesued am 15.12.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die zerstörbare Vegetation mit dem Bäumefällen in "Die Siedler" zu vergleichen, ist ja wohl lächerlich.



Ich finde es lächerlich, dass man mit ein paar Schüssen aus einem Sturmgewehr einen Baum fällen kann. Egal wo man hinschießt, der Baum bricht immer an der gleichen Stelle (ganz unten am Stamm) ab.   

Dass Crysis eher ein Flopp werden würde, habe ich mir schon gedacht. Mit diesen Grafikanforderungen+PC-only kann man imo keine Erfolge einfahren.


----------



## Blue_Ace (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				joker0222 am 15.12.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss nicht warum andere leute crysis nicht gekauft haben. ich wäre zwar systemmäßig einigermaßen gerüstet um crysis auf high, oder sogar very high zu spielen (quad6600, 4GB Ram, 8800ultra, vista64) und hatte auch vor es zu kaufen, aber us folgenden gründen bin ich davon abgekommen:
> gemessen am preis viel zu kurze spieldauer (lt. diversen tests, foren), dazu ein cliffhangerartiges ende, damit man bei den beiden fortsetzungen nochmal jeweils 50 euro aufwärts abzocken kann. denn seien wir dochmal ehrlich: man hätte diese geplante trilogie auch in ein komplettes spiel packen können mit  einem richtigen ende und vernünftiger spielzeit.
> daher ist es für mich vergleichbar in etwa wie half life2 episode1. nur dass ich das bei steam für 8.99 bekommen habe.
> 
> ...



Ich meine das EA und Crytek die Macht des Internets unterschätzt haben. Fängt mit grandios schönen Screenshots an, welche im fertigen Spiel kaum Spieler so sehen werden gefolgt von einer Beta-MP-Demo deren qualität (Bugs, grafisch konnte es die Erwartungen nicht erfüllen z.B.) enttäuscht. Das Vertrauen der Spieler hat man da bereits schon erheblich beschädigt. Die Singleplayerdemo, welche mal so nebenbei um etwa 1 Monat verschoben wurde, glänzte mit extremen HW Anforderungen was letztendlich die Krone aufsetzte. Zu viele Negative Stimmen in diversen Foren, auch ein Grund das man sich mehr erhoffte als man bekam, trieben mich dazu das Game nicht zu kaufen.

Bei UT 3 war ich von der Demo nicht so begeistert, Cod4 macht es einfach besser und wenn ich ein Teamspiel spielen will dann greif ich trotz ewiger Balancingmängel zu BF2. Weiß zwar nicht warum UT3 sich derzeit so schlecht verkauft, mir selber kam die UT3 Demo ein wenig lasch und spielerisch ein wenig veraltet vor zumal der Hype von CoD4 ungebrochen ist. Zwar auch nichts weltbewegend neues aber sowohl in der Kampagne als auch im Multiplayermodus spitze und auf Höhe der Zeit (Rankingsystem, Waffen freischalten).


----------



## Alf1507 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 15.12.2007 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 15.12.2007 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig, ich habe nur die Demo gespielt, denn wie ich bereits sagte: Für weniger als zehn Stunden Spielzeit zahle ich keine 50 €!. Dazu kommt noch die Tatsache, das die ohnehin zu kurze Zeit mit einem extremen Schwierigkeitsgrad künstlich in die Länge gestreckt wird. Es ist echt verdammt traurig das Leute bereit sind für so etwas auch noch viel Geld zu bezahlen. Noch trauriger ist es aber das es wohl ( zumindest in Deutschland ) auch noch Leute gab die für dieses Spiel extra einen neuen PC gekauft haben. Du bist Deutschland!


----------



## N-o-x (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				TBrain am 15.12.2007 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es lächerlich, dass man mit ein paar Schüssen aus einem Sturmgewehr einen Baum fällen kann. Egal wo man hinschießt, der Baum bricht immer an der gleichen Stelle (ganz unten am Stamm) ab.


Glatt gelogen.


----------



## coxynator (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

ich weiss nicht obs nur mir so geht aber ich denk Crysis und UT verkaufen sich nicht gut weil sie hauptsächlich NICHT im multiplayer gespielt werden
zB COD 4 kaufen sich nur diejenigen die es auch online spielen wollen.
Und alle anderen laden sich das Spiel illegal runter, spielen den SP, und löschen den Kram wieder.
Ich für meinen Teil hab mir alle 3 Dinger gekauft und den MP angezockt, aber das is jz ne andere geschichte (COD hat echt den besseren)
Zurück zu den Downloadern:
Wenn die Verkaufszahlen so dramatisch zurückgehen sollten sich entweder alle Sauger überlegen was sie der Spieleindustrie antun (das ende des pcs?) oder die Publisher erfinden einen anständigen Kopierschutz.
greetz
coXy


----------



## TBrain (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 15.12.2007 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 15.12.2007 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo denn? Lass dir nicht Alles aus der Nase ziehen


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				TBrain am 15.12.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> N-o-x am 15.12.2007 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hängt das vielleicht mit dx10 zusammen, bei dem bäume dann "flexibler" brechen?^^


----------



## N-o-x (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				TBrain am 15.12.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo denn? Lass dir nicht Alles aus der Nase ziehen


Ich weiß nicht wie es in der Vollversion ist, aber in der Demo sind die Bäume genau da abgebrochen, wo ich hingeschossen habe und man konnte was die Anzahl der Kugeln die man dafür braucht angeht, zumindest zwischen den verschiedenen Kalibern einen Unterschied feststellen. Wenn man schnell war konnte man einen Stamm während er fällt noch mal teilen (wieder genau an der Stelle die man trifft). 

Ich dachte schon du wolltest nur provozieren, da ich deinen Post überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann.  

Edit:


			
				LouisLoiselle am 15.12.2007 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hängt das vielleicht mit dx10 zusammen, bei dem bäume dann "flexibler" brechen?^^


Vielleicht mit der Pysikeinstellung (LOW).


----------



## TBrain (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 15.12.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 15.12.2007 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dummerweise kann ich das jetzt nicht mehr testen, weil ich das Spiel zurückgegeben habe, aber soweit ich mich erinnere sind die Stämme bei mir immer unten abgebrochen und der komplette Baum ist umgefallen.

Provozieren wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Ich wollte nur andeuten, dass ich die zerstörbare Vegetation (eigentlich auch nur die Bäume) nicht sonderlich innovativ finde. Und dass sie imo auch nicht besonders gut umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## TBrain (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 15.12.2007 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hängt das vielleicht mit dx10 zusammen, bei dem bäume dann "flexibler" brechen?^^



Ich dachte das wär nur im MP so


----------



## N-o-x (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				TBrain am 15.12.2007 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Dummerweise kann ich das jetzt nicht mehr testen, weil ich das Spiel zurückgegeben habe, aber soweit ich mich erinnere sind die Stämme bei mir immer unten abgebrochen und der komplette Baum ist umgefallen.


Nönö geht schon, mit einem vernünftigen Gewehr kann man die Bäume in schöne handliche Scheite zerteilen. Klar, die haben eine Mindestgröße von etwa 30cm, aber abgesehn davon bricht's da wo man hinschießt.



> Provozieren wollte ich eigentlich nicht.


Hätte mich bei dir auch gewundert.  

Im Übrigen wundert es mich überhaupt nicht, dass sich das Spiel eher mäßig verkauft. Hauptkriterium ist die Technik (nichtmal unbedingt nur die Grafik) und wenn's nur auf Mittel geht, bleibt davon nicht mehr viel. Die Spielzeit ist durchschnittlich und ein vernünftiges Ende fehlt auch. Ich kaufe es auch erst für unter 20 Euro.


----------



## Bora (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster:

Crysis: 
Vor lauter Redaktions-Grafik-Orgasmen haben doch so einige Redakteure übersehen, dass es sich bei Crysis um einen relativ innovationsarmen Shooter handelt. Ja, die Nano-Suite... und dann? 
Offene Areale und Trauminseln, das hatten wir schon. Tarnung und technischen Firlefanz kenne wir aus vielen anderem Spielen (AvP).

Und was könnte sonst zur Zurückhaltung beim Kauf führen?
Dass Crysis vielleicht so um die 800-1000 Euro kostet? 
Zumindest wenn man es wie angepriesen spielen möchte.

Es mag zuvor schon Pc-Spiele gegeben haben, die neue Standards gesetzt haben (wie seinerzeit Wing Commander), jedoch waren die meisten Produkte, welchen man diesen Charakter in der Vergangenheit zuschreiben konnte, relativ konkurrenzlos. Crysis ist das nicht.

Abgesehen davon "tötet man derzeit lieber Terroristen und ähnliches menschliches", fliegende Aliens und seltsame Frost-Settings mögen durchaus Fans ansprechen, für meinen Teil endet das Interesse hier.

Warum ist wohl COD4 so ein Riesenerfolg?


zu Unreal Tounament:
Die Hardwareanforderungen sind im Vergleich zu Crysis moderat.
Das Spiel selbst ist aber so neu wie das Shooter Genre selbst. Wildes rumgerenne in bunten Levels, altbekannte Waffen, die selben flotten Moderatorensprüche. Klar, für Fans das gewünschet Update. Aber Neukunden gewinnen oder allgemein der große Wurf ist mit dem innovationslosen Nachfolger des Nachfolgers des Nachfolgers nicht drin.

Ich tippe mal darauf, das User nicht nur grafisch, sondern auch anders emotional von einem Spiel abgeholt werden wollen. Was nicht heißt, dass man sich in Sachen Technik ausrihen darf. Entwickler sollten jedoch bedenken, dass die Technik zum großen Teil die Verpackung ist. Und wenn ich diese geöffnet habe, offenbart sich das eigentliche Geschenk.

Wenn man, wie bei Crysis, bereits an der Geschenkberpackung scheitert, ist mangelnde Kaufeuphorie durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Alf1507 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Bora am 15.12.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lehne mich jetzt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster:[...]
> Wenn man, wie bei Crysis, bereits an der Geschenkberpackung scheitert, ist mangelnde Kaufeuphorie durchaus nachvollziehbar.



Sehr schön gesagt, aber wahrscheinleich wird gleich wieder ein Crysis-Fanboy kommen und versuchen deine Argumente zu wiederlegen.

*Edit Nali.*: Quotet doch nicht immer den ganzen Text...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



> Was meinen Sie?


Die beiden Games bieten einfach inhaltlich nicht genug. Crysis hat ja ne durchaus nette Optik, aber spielerisch / inhaltlich hat mir ein FC dann doch viel mehr Spaß gemacht. Da war auch alles irgendwie neu / frisch.

Und bei UT 3 wundert es eigentlich noch weniger. Was erwartet ein Entwickler, der – bis auf die Geschwindigkeit, die Waffen und einige bekannte Elemente – alles andere, was die Serie ausgezeichnet hat, vor die Hunde gehen lässt? Der UT-Look kommt kaum rüber, alles wirkt unfertig und abgespeckt, der Netcode ist bescheiden, die Linux-Server fehlen, das Feedback im Forum unter aller Sau und man muss nur einen Blick wegen, um zu sehen, dass der PC nicht die Plattform war (Menüs, Optionen, etc.), worauf sich die Entwickler konzentriert haben. Einige Runden macht es schon Spaß, aber ansonsten ist es für ein UT-Game doch eher nur eine schwache Leistung.




			
				Bora am 15.12.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist wohl COD4 so ein Riesenerfolg?


Solltest nur nicht vergessen, dass Crysis und UT bei den Zahlen nur PC-Spiele sind. Bei Crysis geben ich dir ansten jedoch durchgehend Recht. 



> Klar, für Fans das gewünschet Update.


Gerade für Fans ist es IMO eher eine Enttäuschung.


----------



## modderfreak (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



> Diese Zahlen stammen vom Marktforschungsinstitut NPD.


Irgendwie musste ich dabei an das denken: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASYOPwjZcfw


----------



## Bora (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 15.12.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bora am 15.12.2007 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macht nix 
Spiegelt meine persönliche Beobachtung der Dinge wieder, die muss natürlich nicht jeder teilen. Es ist auch nicht so, dass ich Crysis einen Erfolg nciht gönnen würde.

Meine persönliche Verägerung über den Titel entsteht aus dem Gefühl, dass Hersteller wie Crytech zumindest an mir vorbei programmieren. Das muss die natürlich wenig stören. Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich einen Kommentar dazu abgeben. Auch auf einem 386 DX 25MHz lesbar 

*Edit Nali.*: Quotet doch nicht immer den ganzen Text...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.12.2007 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> > Klar, für Fans das gewünschet Update.
> 
> 
> Gerade für Fans ist es IMO eher eine Enttäuschung.


Ich denke, dass die Demo und das kaum vorhandene Feedback von Epic auch Gründe dafür waren, um das Spiel zu boykottieren bzw. gezielt zu ignorieren. Technisch würde UT3 sicherlich auch auf vielen (eher durchschnittlich ausgerüsteten) US-Rechnern laufen, aber inhaltlich und technisch - wie du oben bereits angeschnitten hast - ist das Spiel eigentlich für Fans ein derber Beinschuss, und Neulinge investieren das Geld lieber in ein Spiel mit funktionierendem MP-Part (CoD4 z.B., trotz Multiplattformgame funktioniert der MP dort super), statt eine tote Marke zu unterstützen, die ihre Glanzzeit schon längst hinter sich hat. 

Epic hat Mist gebaut, und wird entsprechend dafür vom Markt bestraft. So zumindest meine Theorie.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

So schlimm ist das ja nicht - für die Entwickler 

Von der UT3-PS3-Version gab es zwar nur eine begrenzte Stückzahl ab letzter Woche in den USA (und damit auch bei uns) zu kaufen, bedingt durch den gerade erst erreichten Goldstatus, aber selbst diese dürfte bereits deutlich größer sein, dass die Gesamt-US-Verkaufszahlen der PC-Version 
Ist dann bald dann auch in den anderen Ländern verfügbar und irgendwann nächstes Jahr kommt auch noch eine 360-Version, da wird schon noch was an Einheiten zusammen kommen ^^
Epic wusste wohl schon, warum sie bei Ut3 von Anfang an auf Multiplattform setzten ^^

Bei Crysis wird man wohl nun gar keine andere Wahl haben, als eine Konsolenversion auf den Markt zu werfen (wobei die ja eh schon quasi bestätigt wurde). Fragt sich nur, ob sie sich die Mühe einer 1:1 Umsetzung machen wie im Falle von UT3 (Zumindest die PS3-Version unterstützt Mods sowie Maus+Tastatur. Die angepasste Spielgeschwindigkeit der Konsolenversion dürfte so weit ich weiß auch kein Problem sein, denn die lässt sich ja mit einem Mutator verändern. Der einzige richtige Unterschied ist die bei 30fps gelockte Bildrate - welche bei der Grafikstufe eh die wenigstens auf dem PC erreichen - und dass man Online nur maximal 16 Spieler statt 32 wie bei der PC Version hat, warum auch immer...)


Inzwischen muss man sich aber schon fragen, wie weit Raubkopien hier eine zusätzliche Rolle spielen. Man müsste dafür aber die Verkaufszahlen aus den wenigen "PC-Ländern" wie Deutschland wissen. Ist einfach schon attraktiv für Entwickler, wenn auf der 360 Raubkopien eher schwer und auf der PS3 bisher nicht mal Ansatzweise möglich sind.


Spoiler



Anderseits kann man es auf dem High-End-PC ja auch verstehen, wer so viel Geld in die neueste Hardware investiert hat wohl kein Geld mehr für die Spiele - obwohl die doch soooo viel billiger sind als auf Konsolen 




anderes Bsp. wäre noch Assassin's Creed, welches nun in einem Monat für PS3 und 360 insgesamt ca. 2,5 Millionen mal verkauft wurde. Da wundert es nicht, dass die PC-Version quasi allen "wurscht" ist und dann eben irgendwann später mal dort veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## oceano (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Man sollte auch mal ganz einfach die Tatsache beachten, dass im Oktober und November Spiele im Akkord released wurden. Fast jede Woche 2 "gute" Games, aber wer kauft sich schon innerhalb von 4 Wochen 4, 5, oder 6 Spiele? Mal abgesehen vom Geld, soviel Zeit hat man ja nichtmal  um die alle gleichzeitig zu zocken  

Ich bin mir sicher, wären einige der Spiele, die jetzt verkaufsmässig weniger gut weggekommen sind, im Sommer released worden, wären die Absatzzahlen vom Start weg wesentlich höher ausgefallen. 

Overlord zB war im Sommer relativ erfolgreich, aber ich bezweifle dass sich der Titel ebenso hätte gut in den Verkaufscharts durchsetzen können, wenn er ebenfalls Mitte November erschienen wäre.


----------



## Bora (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				xesued am 15.12.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dieses Geschrei nach Innovationen nicht mehr hören. Wenn dann mal ein Spiel auf den Markt kommt, das von vorne  bis hinten innovativ ist, kaufts keine Sau.
> Ja, auch von den Leuten, die sich immer über Innovationslosigkeit in der Spieleproduktion beschweren, werden diese Spiele meistens nicht gekauft, wenn sie mal ehrlich sind.
> 
> Ich finde dass Crysis mit dem der Nanosuit sehr wohl eine Innovation bietet, die flexibles Gamplay ermöglicht. Und die zerstörbare Vegetation mit dem Bäumefällen in "Die Siedler" zu vergleichen, ist ja wohl lächerlich.
> ...



Zugegeben mag der Begriff "Innovation" etwas abgedroschen klingen - nichtsdestotrotz wüsste ich keinen, der das was ich meine so schön zusammenfasst.

Ich erwarte nicht das 8.Weltwunder. Vielmehr erwarte ich positive Überraschungen, fessenldes Gameplay, Storys, die mich mitreißen, Atmosphäre, in die ich eintauchen kann.  Crysis und UT erfüllen für mich bestenfalls ansatzweise einzelene genannte Punkte. Die meisten werden konsequent ignoriert.

Ich habe versucht mich selbt zu befragen, warum mich Crysis so wenig fesselt. Habe zeitweise versucht mir das mit meiner langjährigen Spieleerfahrung zu argumentieren. Immerhin habe ich mit meinen bescheidenen 27 Jahren immerhin die gesamte Entwicklungspanne der Egoshooter miterlebt und gespielt. Far Cry hat mich (bis zu den Aliens) fasziniert, Crysius fand ich bestenfalls "interessant". Ich bin schneller "satt" lasse mich nicht mehr von grafischen Blasen langfristig begeistern. Ich will mehr 

Ein Kommentar zu deinem Automobilvergleich sie noch gestattet.
"SELFPAWNED". Genau die von dir heir beschriebene Innovationslosigkeit ist das Problem der (deutschen) Automobilbauer. Wie du richtig erkannt hast muss das Rad nicht neu erfunden werden. In Sachen Technik, Antrieb, Komfort, Preis-Leistung sind aber noch so viele Wünsche offen, dass man Bücher damit füllen könnte. Aus welchen Gründen auf "echte" Innovation bis dato über weite Strecken verzichtet werden muss ist ein anderes Kapitel .


----------



## Spinal (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich frage mich immer, wo das Problem mit den Innovationen bei Crysis ist?
Ein Spiel muss doch nicht innovativ sein um gut zu sein? Was wurden denn für Innovationen erwartet? Ich habe mich auf ein ganz normalen Shooter mit guter Grafik eingestellt und wurde nicht enttäuscht.
Lustig das in dem Zusammenhang immer wieder CoD4 genannt wird, was meiner Ansicht nach weniger Innovationen bietet und trotzdem finden es einige hier deutlich besser als Crysis.

Was die Bäume betrifft, die brechen genau da, wo man hinschiesst. Und das geht je nach dicke des Baumes und benutzter Waffe mal einfacher mal schwerer. Ich finde es ein nettes Gimmick und sehr gut umgesetzt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Bora (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				coxynator am 15.12.2007 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss nicht obs nur mir so geht aber ich denk Crysis und UT verkaufen sich nicht gut weil sie hauptsächlich NICHT im multiplayer gespielt werden
> zB COD 4 kaufen sich nur diejenigen die es auch online spielen wollen.
> Und alle anderen laden sich das Spiel illegal runter, spielen den SP, und löschen den Kram wieder.
> Ich für meinen Teil hab mir alle 3 Dinger gekauft und den MP angezockt, aber das is jz ne andere geschichte (COD hat echt den besseren)
> ...




Downloader sind für die vertreiber immer eine dankbare Zielscheibe.
Vor allem wenn man annimmt, dass jeder Downloader, hätte er nicht die Möglichkeit des Downloads gehabt, das jeweilieg Spiel gekauft hätte. Dem ist wohl sicher nicht so.

Ohne nun die Möglichkeiten des illegalen Softwareerwerbs bagatellisieren zu wollen sollte jedoch angemerkt sein, dass das Verhältnis Hersteller - Kunde auch von erstgenannten in der Vergangenheit negativ beeinflusst wurde.

- Hohe Anzahl an schwerwiegenden oder nervigen Bugs in Verkaufversionen
- Hohe Preise für relativ kurzen Unterhaltungswert
- Absurde Kopierschutzmaßnahmen und Verletzung der Privatspähre des Endkunden
- Möglichkeiten des zweiten Markts (Wiederverkauf) durch Online-Profile und Online Vertriebsformen wie Steam nachhaltig eingeschränkt.

Hinzu kommt die Entdeckung des Users als "Melkkuh": FIFA 06 FIFA 07 FIFA 08, vgl NHL vgl. Tomb Raider, vgl Need for Speed etc. etc. etc.

Freie Entscheidung des Kunden hin oder her. 
Die Zeiten, in denen man z.B Fan einer Sofwareschmiede war wie Origin oder Westwood, sind vorbei. Hier konnte man Engagement klar zuordnen und hat seine Kohle gerne investiert. Jetzt investiert man so gesehen in 2-3 große Publisher, denen der Ausdruck von Individualität in Sachen Spielspaß so fremd ist, wie dem Durchschnittsbürger die Relativitätstheorie. 

Für meinen Teil lehne ich mich zurück und guck mir die Titel an, die da kommen. Werbung und Vorbereichte lese ich heute anders, als vor Jahren. Was ich nicht selber angetestet habe rühre ich nicht an. Die Games Convention offenbart jedes Jahr, wie wenig Substanz in dem einen oder anderen gehypten Titel vorhanden ist. Unternehmen kompensieren mit immer teuerer und aufwendigeren Werbung, vor allem im teuren TV ("AND THIS IS MY NIGHTELF MOHAWK"). Das macht die Produkte auch nicht besser. 

Solang der Markt wächst wird ist eine Trendwedne nicht zu erwarten. Aber jedes Wachstum hat ein Ende


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				xesued am 15.12.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde dass Crysis mit dem der Nanosuit sehr wohl eine Innovation bietet, die flexibles Gamplay ermöglicht.


Sicherlich ermöglicht der Anzug interessante Ansatzpunkte. Nette Sache, keine Frage. Aber Innovativ? Immerhin gab es das im FarCry-Konsolenableger schon 2005 und da auch deutlich besser umgesetzt.




			
				Bora am 15.12.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erwarte nicht das 8.Weltwunder. Vielmehr erwarte ich positive Überraschungen, fessenldes Gameplay, Storys, die mich mitreißen, Atmosphäre, in die ich eintauchen kann.  Crysis und UT erfüllen für mich bestenfalls ansatzweise einzelene genannte Punkte. Die meisten werden konsequent ignoriert.


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 




			
				Bora am 15.12.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe versucht mich selbt zu befragen, warum mich Crysis so wenig fesselt. [...]


 Vielleicht einfach weil man inhaltlich wenig gefunden hat, was zu fesseln wusste? In FarCry etwa startet man in Level 4(?) auf einem Berg. Kann ins Tal schauen, mehrere Wege nach unten erkennen, den Wasserfall runterspringen oder den Gleiter verwenden, um sich schließlich aus dem Tal wieder einen Weg zum Ziel zu suchen. Bei Crysis fällt mir als Vergleichsstelle lediglich die Eislandschaft ein. Man startet auch hier auf einem Berg im Eis. Mit etwa 3-4 FPS kann man sich umsehen und einige Gesteinsbrocken nach unten fallen sehen, bevor man sich einen Weg ins Tal sucht. Dabei steht der Weg links oder rechts um einen Stein / Berg zur Auswahl und nach mehreren solcher Entscheidungen kommt man nach zu einem NPC, den man dann den restlichen, kurzen linearen Weg beschützen darf. Das Beschützen ist ja durchaus nett (und wird gerne in Spielen verwendet), aber KI und FPS-Einbrüche werfen einem da wirklich Knüppel zwischen die Füße. Und so etwas soll dann Jahre nach FarCry horrende Hardwareinvestitionen und trotzdem einstellige Frameraten rechtfertigen?

Ein anderer Punkt, der mir dabei noch einfällt. Einige Zeit lang sieht man ja in Crysis immer, wie im Hintergrund was am Berg runterfällt (Ist ja optisch SEHR ansprechend gemacht) und man immer weiter zum Berg kam. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit erwartet, dass man sich da hocharbeiten würde / könnte. War ja ein Markenzeichen von FC, dass im Hintergrund nicht nur Kulisse war. Aber irgendwann ging es dann in einem Tunnel / Gewölbe weiter.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Spinal am 15.12.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Spiel muss doch nicht innovativ sein um gut zu sein?


Stimmt. Ich für meinen Teil hätte aber wenigstens etwas Originalität erwartet, also etwas, was man in der Form kaum in anderen Spielen sah (können ja schon Kleinigkeiten oder liebenswerte Details sein). Overlord war originell, weil dort quasi das HerrDerRinge-Universum durch den Kakao gezogen wurde. Der Inhalt war nicht wirklich frisch, machte aber wegen der Originalität Spaß. World in Conflict war nicht innovativ, aber die Eskalation des kalten Krieges war wenigstens originell, und gab dem Spiel durchaus Würze. Inhaltlich war dort fast alles alter Kaffee, den man bereits aus Ground Control 1 kannte. Quake 4 war nicht innovativ, aber die Sache mit der live erlebten "Stroggifikation" war ein makaberes, aber trotzdem originelles Spielelement, das man so nicht in anderen Spielen sah. Return to Castle Wolfenstein war damals auch nicht innovativ, aber die B-Story, die lose echte NS-Mythen behandelte, war teilweise doch erstaunlich originell und schaffte Atmosphäre. Max Payne 2 war alles andere als innovativ, doch die Erzählweise der Geschichte war so schlicht aber originell, dass man so sogar die teilweise eher langweilige Action in einigen Arealen verschmerzen konnte. Etwas Originalität muss einfach sein. Crysis bot imho nichts (diese Fähigkeiten sind ja fast 1:1 aus Far Cry Predator übernommen). Klischeestory, Klischeegegner, Klischeeaction. Alles garniert mit einer bombigen Optik, die maximal technisch innovativ war, nur bringt das dem Inhalt auch nix. Crysis ist von der handwerklichen Ausführung der Geschichte und der Spielmechanik imho nicht wesentlich besser als ein Übersoldier oder TimeShift. Man kann es spielen, es ist okay, aber so richtig im Gedächtnis haften bleibt da kaum etwas - besonders wenn man auch noch auf die gute Grafik verzichten muss. Crysis ist schlicht ein genormtes Produkt, welches jegliche Originalität vermissen lässt. Andere Hype-Games boten wenigstens einige Elemente, die man hätte als originell beschreiben können. Das Setting aus Assassins Creed (erlebte Vergangenheit in der Zukunft), die Idee mit den Galaxien und Gravitationseinlagen in Mario Galaxy, die Spielbarkeit in Halo 3, das geschaffene Universum aus Mass Effect. Überall merkte man das gewisse Etwas, was ich in Crysis echt nicht erkennen konnte.


> Lustig das in dem Zusammenhang immer wieder CoD4 genannt wird, was meiner Ansicht nach weniger Innovationen bietet und trotzdem finden es einige hier deutlich besser als Crysis.


Stimmt, CoD4 bietet auch keine Innovation, aber die Sache mit den 2 spielbaren Soldaten und leicht unterschiedlichen Spielweisen (USMC -> Rambo, SAS -> minimal Stealth) fand ich dann doch recht originell, und der MP-Modus ist dank konfigurierbarer "Perks" sogar innovativ. Den Inhalt aus CoD4 finde ich auch nicht so prall, aber beim Spielen merkte man schon, dass der Entwickler mehr wollte, als nur einen hohlen Technikzombie zu erschaffen. Crysis dringt dieses Defizit hingegen imho aus jeder Pore. Während der ganzen Kampagne wurde ich dieses Gefühl nicht los.

Am Ende hatte Crysis (inhaltlich) eigentlich nichts, was man hätte als „edel“ bezeichnen können. Ja, die Grafik ist Bombe, nur will man doch auch eine Frau mit Hirn, ganz egal wie groß die Brüste sind. Bei Crysis ist es nicht anders: Titten ja, Hirn / Charme nein.

Regards, eX!


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.12.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die Grafik ist Bombe, nur will man doch auch eine Frau mit Hirn, ganz egal wie groß die Brüste sind.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Wer sagt denn das?


----------



## Ray-X (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich glaub die Amis sind nur auf ihre Spiele stolz und wollen nix deutsches...
oder sie sind wie alle CoD4-zocker  bloß zu schlecht um Crysis halbwegs durchzubekommen (ich habs selbst im Deltamode in 10h durchgepielt) 
Weitere Möglichkeiten wären:
-Alle amis sind auf Konsolen umgestiegen xD
-Deren PCs sind zu schwach (unwarscheinlich)
-Noobie-nation  (unwarscheinlich)
-Ihnen gefällt das Spiel nicht (sehr Unwarscheinlich)
-Raubkopiererei (sehr warscheinlich)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Ray-X am 15.12.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> -Alle amis sind auf Konsolen umgestiegen xD


 SInd sie schon länger.



> -Deren PCs sind zu schwach (unwarscheinlich)


Meinst du in den US-Haushalten stehen nur High-End-Geräte? :o



> -Ihnen gefällt das Spiel nicht (sehr Unwarscheinlich)


In jedem Land gibt es ganz individuelle Geschmäcker. Was in Europa / Deutschland ein "hammer"-Game ist, mag in Japan oder den USA keinen begeistern. (Anders herum natürlich ebenso.) Und ich würde schon sagen, dass die Amerikaner lieber mit CoD 4 in die Schlacht ziehen, um die Terroristen der Zukunft zu beseitigen. 

Was du noch vergessen hast ist der Medienrummel um das Game. Hier auf PCG findet man 208(!) Newsmeldungen zum Game. Für jeden Furz Eine. Auf Gamespot.com beschränkt man sich dagegen auf 34. IGN hat in mehreren Kategorien (News, Pressemeldungen, etc.) jeweils maximal so um die 15 bis 20 Meldungen, die sich mitunter auch nur zum "Teil" mit Crysis beschäftigen und etwa in einem Messebericht auch gleich noch etliche andere Titel ansprechen. Auf der andern Seite des "großen Teichs" ist Crysis nur ein Spiel und keine Religion.


----------



## Fezzo (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich denk einfach, die Ami's wissen nicht was gut ist


----------



## blubblah (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich bin von Crysis sehr beeindruckt, ein super Spiel mit guter Story und schöner Grafik. Ich kam mir vor wie im Film. 
Crytek kann doch nichts dafür wenn ihr so arm seit und euch keine richtige Hardware kaufen könnt. Aber deswegen meckern wenn es nicht rund läuft, absolut fehl am platz.


----------



## oceano (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



> Crytek kann doch nichts dafür wenn ihr so arm seit und euch keine richtige Hardware kaufen könnt. Aber deswegen meckern wenn es nicht rund läuft, absolut fehl am platz.



http://seitseid.de/   

Und wenn die Entwickler nicht in der Lage sind ein Spiel richtig zu optimieren, dann dürfen sie sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn die erhoffte Charts-Domination ausbleibt


----------



## Boesor (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				blubblah am 15.12.2007 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Crytek kann doch nichts dafür wenn ihr so arm seit und euch keine richtige Hardware kaufen könnt. Aber deswegen meckern wenn es nicht rund läuft, absolut fehl am platz.



naja, vielleicht gibt nicht jeder seine Kohle für den PC aus, immer eine Frage der Wertschätzung.
Und Crytek kann nix dafür, aber dann können die sich auch net beschweren wenn es zu wenig Leute kaufen.


----------



## butzman (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

@ blubbblah

Arroganter Spinner! Dein Posting ist das letzte... Idioten wie dir gehört in Zeiten von Hartz IV, wo viele an der Armutsgrenze leben, in den A... getreten. 

Erst Gehirn einschalten, dann posten!

butzman


----------



## markenprodukt (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.12.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Klischeestory, Klischeegegner, Klischeeaction.



In Punkt 1 und 2 stimme ich dir zu und ich glaube, dass wegen diesen 2 Punkten Crysis nicht der erwartete Überflieger geworden ist.

Diese ganzen Klischees haben imo so eine peinliche Atmosphäre erzeugt, besonders dieser aufgezwungene amerikanische "Marine" Patriotismus 
 

Crysis ist zwar kein schlechtes Spiel aber kommmt nicht an die Qualität von Far Cry heran.
Ich hoffe Crytek lernt aus diesen Fehlern.


----------



## defragg (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				markenprodukt am 15.12.2007 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 15.12.2007 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für mich hat Crysis ne neunziger Wertung verdient. Mir hat das Spiel unglaublichen Spaß gemacht. Sicher, dass ist subjektiv, aber die Punkte, die hier bemängelt werden sind teilweise auch recht subjektiv. Da wird bemängelt, das 3-4 FPS die Atmosphäre kaputt machen und die Mischung aus Schleich- und Actionmissionen in CoD4 wird als innovativer hingestellt, als die freie Auswahl zwischen Action und Schleichen in Crysis.
Ich meine, natürlich haben diese beiden Spiele Mängel. In Crysis ist z.B die KI nicht so der Hammer und die Story könnte besser sein. Und dass das Menü in UT3 nicht gerade toll ist, sieht ein Blinder. Diese Punkte dürfen und sollen natürlich bemängelt werden.

@Nali

Ich hatte an der beschriebenen Stelle 30 FPS. Nicht auf Very-High, aber mit Grafikeinstellungen, die jeden anderen aktuellen Shooter blass aussehen lassen. Dass ich das Spiel nicht auf maximalen Details flüssig spielen kann, stört mich nicht. Solange es für die gebotene Optik und die Grösse der Levels flüssig läuft ist alles ok. Aber teilwise hab ich hier schon das Gefühl, hätte Crytek die Bezeichnung "Medium" mit Ultra-High ersetzt und die Regler da begrenzt, würden hier alle jubeln.

Wegen Unreal Tournament:
Mir macht UT3 einen Heiden-Spaß. Ich liebe das geerdete Gameplay, bei dem der "Jumpiness"-Faktor deutlich runtergeschraubt wurde. Mir gefallen ausnahmslos alle Karten sehr gut. Das einzige was mich stört ist das fehlen des Double-Domination-Modus.


Was ich insgesammt aus dieser Debatte rauslzulesen meine:
Der PC ist als Spielegerät am Ende. Das glauben hier jedenfalls die meißten.


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich galube, dass Crysis aus zwei Gründen hinter den Verkaufserwartungen zurückgeblieben ist:

1.) Zu starke Konkurenz durch Call of Duty 4 (das ebenfalls gigantisch gut aussieht, bei geringeren Hardwareanforderungen)
2.) Zu hohe Hardwareanforderungen (Crysis sieht nur auf High bzw. Very High mit FSAA und AF wirklich gut aus, nur kann das niemand spielen)


----------



## Blue_Ace (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



> In Punkt 1 und 2 stimme ich dir zu und ich glaube, dass wegen diesen 2 Punkten Crysis nicht der erwartete Überflieger geworden ist.
> 
> Diese ganzen Klischees haben imo so eine peinliche Atmosphäre erzeugt, besonders dieser aufgezwungene amerikanische "Marine" Patriotismus



Dann hätten sich Halo 3 oder ein CoD 4 auch nur mässig verkauft. Im Grunde ist jedes Spiel/Film klischeebehaftet. Ich glaube auch kaum das das Setting bzw. der Grafikstil am schlechten Verkauf schuld hat, die meisten informieren sich über Internet und wie ich schon vorher schrieb gab es zumindest bei Crysis nicht gerade wenig schlechte Stimmung.




> Was ich insgesammt aus dieser Debatte rauslzulesen meine:
> Der PC ist als Spielegerät am Ende. Das glauben hier jedenfalls die meißten.



Ich würde es eher umschreiben das der PC als Spielegerät für Einzelspieler am Ende ist, für Onlinespieler ist diese Plattform genau das gegenteil. Auf PC gibts den größten Markt an MMO`s, Guild Wars, World of Warcraft, Herr der Ringe Online usw. oder auch alle herkömmlichen Multiplayerspiele wie Battlefield 2/2142, Counter Strike usw. sind nach wie vor sehr beliebt oder erfreuen sich wachsender beliebtheit.


----------



## HLP-Andy (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				boss3D am 15.12.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Zu hohe Hardwareanforderungen (Crysis sieht nur auf High bzw. Very High mit FSAA und AF wirklich gut aus, nur kann das niemand spielen)


Ich weiß nicht ob es nur auf High oder Very High wirklich gut aussieht, aber auf Low sieht es jedenfalls deutlich schlechter aus als andere aktuelle Titel auf Mittel oder High - mit ungefähr gleich viel FPS, teilweise sogar weniger.

Allerdings halte ich von Sandbox-Games wie Crysis ohnehin nicht viel, gut inszenierte und perfekt durchgescriptete Spiele wie Call of Duty 4 oder Episode Two sind da eher meins, deshalb sind das auch meine Shooter-Highlights des Jahres während es bei Crysis nur die Demo auf meinen PC geschafft hat. (Das ist natürlich eine ganz individuelle Ansicht, andere schätzen die Freiheiten von Sandbox-Games und fühlen sich von einem linearen Spiel wie Cod4 oder Episode Two eingeengt. Ich kann damit halt nichts anfangen, für mich ist das nur langweiliges herumgelaufe.)


----------



## blubblah (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				butzman am 15.12.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> @ blubbblah
> 
> Arroganter Spinner! Dein Posting ist das letzte... Idioten wie dir gehört in Zeiten von Hartz IV, wo viele an der Armutsgrenze leben, in den A... getreten.
> 
> ...



wer sich mit hartz4 noch pc spiele kaufen kann und im internet surft, hat viel zu viel geld übrig. ist wie mit autos, wer geld hat, kann teuer kaufen, wer kein geld hat muss nissan micra fahren oder fahrrad.


----------



## Ray-X (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.12.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ray-X am 15.12.2007 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du vollkommen recht, ein wahnsinniger Rummel um Crysis.
Es ist aber auch ein echt gutes Game geworden, auf dem aber nur die rumhacken, dies nicht können, deren Hardware zu schwach ist, weil sie das Spiel noch nie gespielt haben (Demo zählt nicht dazu!!!), oder weil sie nur in ihrem "hinterstübchen" sitzen und nur Strategiegames spieln. (Und dann noch  Mitreden wollen  )
Zudem kommt auchnoch dass CoD vor Crysis kam und nimmt Crysis damit die Luft...

CoD4 ist für die Spieler die keinen normal funktionierenden PC haben...
Von CoD hätte ich viel mehr erwartet... Tatsache: Es ist stinklangweilig und unrealistisch... schlicht zum  

Crysis strahlt dagegen mit einem Feuerwerk an Grafischeneffekten, die sich aber auf den meisten PCs nicht umsetzen lassen.
Das Gameplay ist einfach nur genial.
Das Spiel ist fesselnd bis zur letzten Minute.
Gut gemachte Story
Ausreichende Gegnerbalance
Leider sind noch einige kleine Bugs vorhanden, denen ich aber noch nie begegnet bin 

Alles in allem schlägt Crysis CoD um Lichtjahre...


----------



## Bora (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Dann eben nochmal ein Wort zu COD 4:

Das Spiel erfindet das Genre ebenfalls nicht neu. Jetzt das große aber 

Es macht so ziemlich alles richtig, was ein Kriegs-Shooter drauf haben muss.
Technik ist grafisch sowie soundtechnisch über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Neben der grafischen Brillianz versteht es der Titel diese aber auch abwechslungsreich in Szene zu setzen. Furioser Start auf einem Tanker in stürmischer See (inkl Kentern!), klasse Cut Scenes aus den Augen eines Delinquenten, Häuserkampf par excellence in Arabien, kurz mal Stalker mit einem furiosen Tschernoby Level an die Wand geklatscht und überall diese unglaubliche Detailverliebtheit. Allen der Massenangriff der USMC krz vor Zündung der Atombombe zeigt soviel, da weiß man gar nicht mehr, wo man hingucken soll. Dann dieses Auf und Ab, gerade noch die Pilotin aus der Cobra gerettet, plötzlich alles vorbei. 

Keine Durchhänger, jede Sekunde Spannung, eine neue Wendung - das ist in meinen Augen zeitgemäße Unterhaltung am PC.

COD nutzt bekannte Features und kitzelt diesen aber so richtig alles raus, was man sich wünschen kann.

Das beklemmende Finale ist auch bemerkenswert. Gerade beim Schluss versagen viele Shooter kläglich, COD lässt einen mit einem fiesen Grinsen und einer Portion Glücksgefühl zurück - GESCHAFFT!

Und was mich persönlch sehr gefreut hat war die kleine Überraschung nach dem Abspann. Da zeigt sich, mit wie viel Freude die Macher am Werk waren. Kurz mal noch eine Fun Mission eingebaut, da kann ma nals Kunde nur Danke sagen.

Innovation bedeutet nicht ausschließlich, etwas völling Neues zu schaffen. Innovativ kann bedeuten, bekanntes in so hoher Qualität geschickt miteinander zu verbinden, dass das Ergebnis eben mehr ist als die pure Summe der Einzelteile.

Bin auf den 5ten Teil gespannt, die Messlatte haben die Producer hoch angelegt.

Ebenso bin ich gespannt, was Crytech/EA aus ihrer Triologie machen wollen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Großartige Headline auf RPS:

Crysis in Crisis, Unreal In Real Trouble



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/?p=752


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Bora am 15.12.2007 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ....text.....



dem allen kann ich nur zustimmen. Völlig wurscht ob man in CoD4 keine bewegungsfreiheit hat, ich bin in den 10 stunden sehr gut für mein Geld unterhalten worden, das hat nicht jedes Spiel in letzter Zeit geschafft.

Die Snipermission und auch die Gunshipeinlage waren das beste was ich bisher in nem Shooter gesehen habe, respekt dafür an die Entwickler  

Thema Ende: ich hatte mich schon in die Küche verzogen um mir nen Tee zu machen deshalb hab ich die Abschlussmission im Flugzeug voll vergeigt


----------



## Bora (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 15.12.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Großartige Headline auf RPS:
> 
> Crysis in Crisis, Unreal In Real Trouble
> 
> ...



Nett gemacht 
Da bib ich auf die Stellungnahme von EA und Co. gespannt. Sicherlich hahnebüchen wie eh und je.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

also, ich weiß nicht...


bei amazon.com sind crysis auf 3 und 9 in den PC-spielen

wenn DAS dann schlecht sein soll, dann dürfte jedes spiel in den USA als flop gelten, das nicht auf platz 1 und 2 steht...  


klar, dass ein spiel wie CoD4 auf platz 1 ist, das ja nicht zuletzt die aktuelle mission der USA als thema hat. dazu noch EA als publisher und marketingpatner im rücken: die können sich besonders teure werbung leisten, weil sie ja mit jeder webrung gleich 3-4 andere platformen mitbewerben. 

also: CoD4 auf platz 1 in den USA, das wäre seltsam, wenn es nicht so wäre.


----------



## HLP-Andy (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 15.12.2007 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> dem allen kann ich nur zustimmen. Völlig wurscht ob man in CoD4 keine bewegungsfreiheit hat, ich bin in den 10 stunden sehr gut für mein Geld unterhalten worden, das hat nicht jedes Spiel in letzter Zeit geschafft.


10 Stunden? Bei mir waren es laut Steam-Stats nur 7,5, obwohl ich in einer Mission auch ein paar Minuten gehangen bin. Also kurz war es schon, aber besser kurz und gut als anders rum.




> Die Snipermission und auch die Gunshipeinlage waren das beste was ich bisher in nem Shooter gesehen habe, respekt dafür an die Entwickler


Die fand ich zu Beginn auch großartig, die Flucht gefiel mir dann aber ganz und gar nicht. (Da bin ich auch hängen geblieben, weil ich immer versucht hab gegen die Soldaten zu kämpfen). Hab dann im Internet nachgelesen, dass man einfach durchlaufen und ins Appartment rein soll. Das fand ich dann schon etwas schwach, einfach durch die Gegner durchlaufen und trotz zahlreicher Treffer überleben? Naja...

Aber wie gesagt, der einzige Kritikpunkt in einem sonst tollen, kurzen Spiel. MP hat mich ohnehin nicht interessiert.


----------



## HLP-Andy (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 15.12.2007 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> bei amazon.com sind crysis auf 3 und 9 in den PC-spielen
> 
> wenn DAS dann schlecht sein soll, dann dürfte jedes spiel in den USA als flop gelten, das nicht auf platz 1 und 2 steht...


Es geht nicht um Chart-Platzierungen, es geht um 87.000 verkaufte Exemplare im Releasemonat, was für ein derartig gehyptes Spiel eher wenig ist. (Wobei das eigentlich gerade noch im Rahmen ist, der eigentliche Flop ist ja UT3.)




> klar, dass ein spiel wie CoD4 auf platz 1 ist, das ja nicht zuletzt die aktuelle mission der USA als thema hat. dazu noch EA als publisher und marketingpatner im rücken: die können sich besonders teure werbung leisten, weil sie ja mit jeder webrung gleich 3-4 andere platformen mitbewerben.


Der Publisher von Call of Duty 4 ist Activision, nicht EA. Electronic Arts ist der Publisher von Crysis. Und gerade weil CoD 4 ein Multi-Plattform-Titel ist, ist es (aus der Sicht von Crysis) noch schlimmer, dass er auch für den PC öfter verkauft wird als Crysis. Und den "USA sind im Irak also mögen Amis CoD4 spielen"-Vergleich kann ich nicht gelten lassen, Halo 3 verkaufte sich mehrere Millionen mal und ist meines Wissens eher Sci-Fi. Auch die Orange Box verkaufte sich deutlich öfter als Crysis und da gehts ebenfalls nicht um Terroristen und Spezialeinheiten. Das gleiche gilt auch für Bioshock, Guitar Hero oder Super Mario Galaxy, deren Absatzzahlen sich ebenfalls alle im Millionenbereich befinden.


----------



## Zubunapy (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*

NPD?? Heißen die wirklich so?? Währe mir ja peinlich, dort zu arbeiten...

Zum Thema: Dass Crysis sich jetzt noch nicht ordentlich verkaufen würde, war eigentlich abzusehen. Auf meiner wirklich nicht schlechten Mashine läuft es ganz ordentlich, aber längst nicht gut. Ich will gar nicht wissen, welche Monsterrakte man besitzen muss, um Crysis flüssig zu zocken.

Aber UT? Das lief bei mir mit allem drum und dran wie Butter (naja, Demo). Da kann ich es mir nicht zusammendichten, wieso es so schlaff verkauft wird. Andererseits: Hätte sich jemand Counterstrike Source auch ohne HalfLife2 gekauft?


----------



## eOP (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*

ich würd sagen, dass beide spiele einfach nur schlecht sind und deswegen nicht gekauft werden


----------



## zordiac (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*

Es gibt wahrscheinlich in den gesamten Vereinigten Staaten nur 86.633 Menschen, bei denen Crysis spielbar läuft. Und das sind mit Sicherheit trotzdem noch 5x soviele wie in Deutschland...


----------



## HLP-Andy (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - UT 3: Schlechte US-Verkaufszahlen für Crysis und Unreal Tournament 3?*



			
				Zubunapy am 15.12.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> NPD?? Heißen die wirklich so?? Währe mir ja peinlich, dort zu arbeiten...


Wieso? National Purchase Diary kürzt sich nunmal so ab. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man bei jeder Gründung eines Unternehmens oder einer Organisation alle Staaten dieser Welt absucht, ob es nicht irgendwo eine problematische Kleinpartei gibt, deren Abkürzung dann identisch wäre mit den Intialen des Unternehmens.




> Andererseits: Hätte sich jemand Counterstrike Source auch ohne HalfLife2 gekauft?


Ja, das CS Standalone-Paket war unter den Top 10 der meistverkauften Spiele Deutschlands im Jahr 2005 und 2006. In den Steam-Verkaufscharts führte es monatelang vor allen anderen Spielen, jetzt ist es seit Wochen hinter Call of Duty 4, Orange Box und TF2 auf Platz 4.

Also ja, CS hätte sich auch ohne Half-Life 2 gut verkauft.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 15.12.2007 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.12.2007 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich mein ja nur: platz 3 ist doch gut - punkt. wievielen exemplaren das dann entspricht, das ist doch egal, außer der gesamte PC-spiele-markt wäre derart eingebrochen, dass man selbst mit platz3 bei den pc-games nicht von "erfolg" sprechen kann. ich hab keine ahnung, was gute zahlen wären, aber platz3 kann halt nicht schlecht sein, auf keinen fall "flop". erst recht angesichts der zeitnah erschienenen konkurrenz. die meisten müssen sich halt für EIN spiel entscheiden. egal wie hoch der hype usw. ist







> Der Publisher von Call of Duty 4 ist Activision, nicht EA. Electronic Arts ist der Publisher von Crysis.


 ja, stimmt, aber activion ist ebenfalls ein gigant, und das argument "EINE werbung bewirbt gleich mehrere platformen fürs gleiche geld" bleibt ein vorteil für CoD. zB CoD kann überall beworben werden, wovon auch die PCversion profitiert, aber ob zB EA für crysis in einer umgebung webung macht, wo eher konsolenspieler zu erwarten sind... eher unwahrscheinlich.




> Und den "USA sind im Irak also mögen Amis CoD4 spielen"-Vergleich kann ich nicht gelten lassen, Halo 3 verkaufte sich mehrere Millionen mal und ist meines Wissens eher Sci-Fi.


 das schließt sich doch nicht aus. aber das setting von CoD ist IMHO ein ZUSATZanreiz für den USmarkt. ggf. wäre ein CoD mit setting zB in vietnam hinter crysis gelandet oder der abstand knapper. vielleicht...




> Auch die Orange Box verkaufte sich deutlich öfter als Crysis und da gehts ebenfalls nicht um Terroristen und Spezialeinheiten. Das gleiche gilt auch für Bioshock, Guitar Hero oder Super Mario Galaxy, deren Absatzzahlen sich ebenfalls alle im Millionenbereich befinden.


 naja, bioshock hatte bestimmt nicht nach 2-3 wochen schon millionen nur den PC-markt betreffend...


----------



## Iceman (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 16.12.2007 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mein ja nur: platz 3 ist doch gut - punkt. wievielen exemplaren das dann entspricht, das ist doch egal, außer der gesamte PC-spiele-markt wäre derart eingebrochen, dass man selbst mit platz3 bei den pc-games nicht von "erfolg" sprechen kann. ich hab keine ahnung, was gute zahlen wären, aber platz3 kann halt nicht schlecht sein, auf keinen fall "flop". erst recht angesichts der zeitnah erschienenen konkurrenz. die meisten müssen sich halt für EIN spiel entscheiden. egal wie hoch der hype usw. ist



Ich halte die Amazon.com Platzierung nicht wirklich für verwertbar. Da sind die NPD Zahlen definitiv um Welten glaubwürdiger.



			
				Herbboy am 16.12.2007 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, bioshock hatte bestimmt nicht nach 2-3 wochen schon millionen nur den PC-markt betreffend...



Ich glaube nicht, dass Bioshock auf dem PC überhaupt weit in den Millionenbereich vorgedrungen ist. Bei dem Spiel war der Hauptabsatz auf der Xbox 360, in den USA waren die Verkaufszahlen ungefähr 3:1 für die 360.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 16.12.2007 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mein ja nur: platz 3 ist doch gut - punkt. wievielen exemplaren das dann entspricht, das ist doch egal, außer der gesamte PC-spiele-markt wäre derart eingebrochen, dass man selbst mit platz3 bei den pc-games nicht von "erfolg" sprechen kann.





naja, du musst das ja auch im Kontext sehen:
In der allgemeinen Liste kommt dort als erstes PC-Spiel CoD4 auf Platz 39 überhaupt erst vor - gleichzeitig ist die Konsolenversion von CoD4 auf Platz 2 (360) und 5 (PS3).
Das Platz3-PC-Spiel Crysis findet man dann hier im Moment erst auf Platz 78...


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.12.2007 01:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 16.12.2007 00:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es geht doch abwer ja nur um den PCmarkt, und da isses auf 3 (egal wie aussagekräftig amazon nun sein mag). dass angesichts den großen konsolenmarktes ein top-PCgame nur platz 30-80 bei "alle videogames" ist, das dürfte ja klar sein. aber es geht ja darum, ob die verkaufszahlen nun schlecht sind oder nicht - und ich meine ja nur: wenn es sich auf den PCmarkt bezogen so schlecht wie dargstellt verkaufen würde, dann wär es nicht unter den top5 PCgames.

dass man mit nem PCgame im USmarkt in die top10 der tages/wochen/monatsverkäufe aller videogames komme würde das hat doch niemand ernsthaft erwartet.


----------



## HLP-Andy (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ein Spiel mit dem Hype und der Erwartungshaltung, hätte sich im ersten Monat halt 500.000 mal verkaufen müssen, um dem gerecht zu werden. So sind es halt "nur" 87.000 verkaufte Exemplare. Klar, viele Spiele schneiden schlechter ab, aber die werden auch nicht als neue Spieleoffenbarung gehandelt.

Es geht nicht darum, dass sich Crysis extrem schlecht verkauft, sondern dass es doch eher hinter den Erwartungen zurückliegt. Und wenn ein Spiel, was sich eigentlich großartig verkaufen sollte, sich nicht schlecht, aber halt nur mittelmäßig gut verkauft, dann liegt natürlich das Wort Flop in der Luft. Aber wie schon vorher erwähnt, so schlimm sind die Zahlen von Crysis nicht, auf jeden Fall sollte man mal den Dezember abwarten. Der eigentliche Flop (da ist das Wort meiner Meinung nach bereits voll gerechtfertigt) ist UT3 - das ist ganz klar zu wenig. Das zeigen auch die Online-Stats: Niemand spielt UT3.


----------



## LordMclane (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Crytek/EA haben eigentlich nur zwei Fehler gemacht, aber das waren gleich richtig kapitale Fehler:

1. den Very High-Modus eingebaut. Das verkraftet das Ego der meisten Spieler nicht.

2. eine völlig unkontrollierte Informationspolitik. Das ließ diesen Hype doch erst entstehen.
Ein richtig gemachter Hype, der auch zum finanziellen Erfolg führen soll, muss sich in den Köpfen der Spieler abspielen und nicht in tausenden Vorschau-Berichten, Screenshots und sogenannten "News" der Spiele-Magazine.
Statt Millionen Dollar in Werbung zu stecken, hätten sie mal lieber Schweigegeld an PCG und andere bezahlt, um dann die große Bombe platzen zu lassen. Dann sähen die Verkaufszahlen sicher anders aus.

CoD4 ist sicher nicht der bessere Shooter, aber es konnte sich gut im Windschatten von Crysis verstecken und kurz vor der Zielgeraden war es plötzlich da. Es blieb gar keine Zeit für eine negative Denke, wie das bei Crysis durch die sensorische Überlastung und die überflüssige Demo der Fall war. So gesehen ziemlich clever.

Ich hätt Crytek den Erfolg gegönnt. Im Gegensatz zu ihrem Publisher haben sie gute Arbeit gemacht. Naja, das nächste mal gehen sie vielleicht zu Activision.


----------



## Boesor (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				LordMclane am 16.12.2007 02:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein richtig gemachter Hype, der auch zum finanziellen Erfolg führen soll, muss sich in den Köpfen der Spieler abspielen und nicht in tausenden Vorschau-Berichten, Screenshots und sogenannten "News" der Spiele-Magazine.
> Statt Millionen Dollar in Werbung zu stecken, hätten sie mal lieber Schweigegeld an PCG und andere bezahlt, um dann die große Bombe platzen zu lassen. Dann sähen die Verkaufszahlen sicher anders aus.



Hmm, meinst du nicht, die Marketingexperten wissen das etwas besser als du?


----------



## Zapp-Brannigan (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 16.12.2007 01:35 schrieb:
			
		

> es geht doch abwer ja nur um den PCmarkt, und da isses auf 3 (egal wie aussagekräftig amazon nun sein mag). dass angesichts den großen konsolenmarktes ein top-PCgame nur platz 30-80 bei "alle videogames" ist, das dürfte ja klar sein. aber es geht ja darum, ob die verkaufszahlen nun schlecht sind oder nicht - und ich meine ja nur: wenn es sich auf den PCmarkt bezogen so schlecht wie dargstellt verkaufen würde, dann wär es nicht unter den top5 PCgames.



Amazon ist doch nicht der einzige Shop, wo man Spiele kaufen kann. Nur weil es dort auf Platz 3 ist, muss das nichts heißen. In den Box Office Charts ist "Der Goldene Kompass" auf Platz 1, hat aber nur 25 Millionen $ eingespielt - deshalb kann man auch von einem Flop sprechen. Entscheidend sind nun mal die Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## LordMclane (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 16.12.2007 02:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, meinst du nicht, die Marketingexperten wissen das etwas besser als du?



Sieht wohl nicht so aus.    

Mal angenommen, morgen würde eine Gold-Meldung für Far Cry 2 oder OFP 2 rauskommen, dann gäb's mit Sicherheit einen Ansturm auf die Geschäfte, ungeachtet der tatsächlichen Güte des Spiels.
Warum? Weil sich die Vorfreude noch in den Köpfen der Spieler befindet und nicht schon längst ausgelutscht und breitgetreten wurde.


----------



## spooky3000 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Das Spiel Crysis ist sicherlich fulminant und eines Blockbusters würdig.
Nur habe ich mich entschieden,diesen Titel in Deutschland oder sonstwo nicht gleich zu kaufen,da ich es bestenfalls auf mittleren Details hätte spielen können.Kaufen werde ich ihn erst,wenn auch andere Umstände ein Aufrüsten meines PCs verlangen.Um alles in bester Qualität und in 1280x1024 spielen zu können, müßte ich mir einen Quadcore mit 2-4 GB Ram und einer 8800 Ultra zulegen,aber dafür lohnt sich das echt nicht,zumal die ersten DX10-Karten einfach noch nicht den markanten Unterschied zu etablierten DX9-Karten bieten.Ergo muß an der Geschwindigkeitsschraube und an der Grafikverbesserung in Form von DX10.x gedreht werden. Demzufolge floppt Crysis natürlich.Für dieses Spiel braucht man einen High-End-Rechner,der auch ordentlich was kostet.Sicherlich werden sich amerikanische PC-Spieler sogar seltener einen solchen Rechner leisten können als wir Deutschen,zumal die breite Mehrheit der Amis derzeit wirtschaftlich etwas angeschlagen ist.
Der besagte Flop von Crysis beruht demnach nicht auf einer Konsolenorientierung der Amis,da bei solchen Spielen ein PC stets besser dastehen würde als eine Konsole.PC-Rechner werden immer mehr leisten können,aber dafür muß auch viel Geld investeriert werden.Und genau da liegt das Problem: Für ein Spiel mit solch unrealistischem Hardwarehunger rüsten die aller wenigsten ihren PC um. Durchschnittlich 27FPS bei maximalen Detailstufen auf einem High-End-Rechner zu haben,ist schon eine Unverschämtheit.


----------



## Bernd15 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich glaub das crysis in einem halben jahr oder jahr nochmal stärker verkauft wird wenn die leute die passenden rechner haben. genauso werd ichs nämlich auch machen.


----------



## Spinal (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Crytek hat eben nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt.

Da läuft auf Messe XY ein Video mit wunderschöner Grafik und der Entwickler steht daneben und behauptet, das Spiel würde auf mittelklasse Hardware (sagen wir mal Radeon X1950 Pro, flotter Dualcore Prozessor) vernünftig laufen und mit einer 8800 GTS auf maximalen Details ruckelfrei sein.
Und am Ende läuft es mit einer 8800 Ultra nicht ruckelfrei auf maximalen Details. Und dann sieht das Spiel auch nicht besser aus als auf dem Vorabvideo.
Da sind einfach sehr hohe Erwartungen geschürt worden.

Wenn der Titel dann zwar super aussieht, aber im ersten Moment, auch durch die Bilder- und Videoflut in den Vormonaten, langweilig erscheint und dann noch mies läuft obwohl man einen guten Rechner hat ist doch eine gewisse Ernüchterung da.
Spielerisch bietet das Spiel viel, aber auch hier fehlen gewisse Dinge. Wo kämpft man denn mit den koreanern zusammen gegen die Aliens? Das wäre sowohl spielerisch als auch politisch schöner gewesen.
Schlussendlich würde ich sagen, die Erwartungen waren einfach zu hoch und das ist Crytek selber schuld. Hätten die sich mit Bildern und Videos was zurückgehalten, dann wäre der "Ohooo" Effekt dagewesen. So bleibt nur ein "Aha" Effekt.

zu UT3 kann ich nur nochmal schreiben, das Spiel bietet einfach zu wenig Neues. dazu die ewigen Verschiebungen und mittlerweile gibt es viele gute Multiplayer Shooter, da fällt es nicht so schwer auf UT3 zu verzichten. Somit ist das spiel eher was für Fans der serie.

bye
Spinal


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Spinal am 16.12.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlussendlich würde ich sagen, die Erwartungen waren einfach zu hoch und das ist Crytek selber schuld. Hätten die sich mit Bildern und Videos was zurückgehalten, dann wäre der "Ohooo" Effekt dagewesen. So bleibt nur ein "Aha" Effekt.


Mh, ich denke eher weniger, dass CryTek die "Schuld" trägt. Jeder Entwickler rückt das eigene Produkt ins Rampenlicht, betont wie toll der Titel ist, und verkauft die technische Überlegenheit als Kaufgrund Nummer 1. CryTeks Kommentare waren eigentlich im Rahmen, und nicht viel schlimmer / blöder / anders als das übliche PR-Gewäsch von Valve, Epic, Irrational und Co - es gehört eben fest zum Markt. Auch auf der offiziellen Produktseite von Crysis hielt sich das multimediale Bombardement vornehm zurück, erst die (deutschen!) Medien hielten es für nötig, jedes belanglose Video zu zeigen, und 20 Meldungen zum Thema zu bringen. Gerade die PCG hat da wohl ordentlich übertrieben, was natürlich nicht die Verkaufssituation in den USA erklärt. Dort war es eher so, dass der Titel nur rudimentäre PR bekommen hat. Die großen Portale berichteten (verglichen mit unseren) recht verhalten über das Spiel, und macht brachte nicht zu jedem Furz ein großes Special. 

Ich denke die Masse der Faktoren macht Crysis in den USA nicht erfolgreich:

1. "Es ist nur ein PC-Spiel" - PC-Titel bekommen dort generell eher weniger PR, außer die kommen von id / Valve.

2. Exorbitante Hardwareanforderungen. 

3. Der zeitnahe Release von etablierten oder besser vermarkteten (Konsolen-)Marken in den USA (Halo3, Assassins Creed, Call of Duty 4).

4. Der Inhalt. Besonders die Far Cry-Varianten für X-Box verkauften sich in den USA gut, und diese Varianten boten eigentlich im Groben ähnliche spielerische Inhalte (Fähigkeiten, Action, dumme Geschichte), wie Crysis. Sprich: Für die ist Crysis inhaltlich kalter Kaffee, technisch zu anspruchsvoll und dann auch noch exklusiv für eine Plattform, die dort eh keiner mehr im höchste Maße ernst nimmt. 

EA wird doch den US-Markt kennen. Die werden garantiert damit gerechnet haben, und garantiert wird sich die kommende Konsolenversion deutlich besser verkaufen. Entweder man fertigt einen entsprechend angepassten Port an, oder man entwickelt eine Adaption, wie damals bei FC. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## nasskalt (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Bernd15 am 16.12.2007 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das crysis in einem halben jahr oder jahr nochmal stärker verkauft wird wenn die leute die passenden rechner haben.[...]


Mir stellt sich da aber die Frage, wie groß die Anzahl der Menschen ist, die ihren Rechner im Halb- oder Ganzjahresrhythmus aufpäppeln oder sich sogar einen aktuellen High-End-Rechner hinstellen.
Dazu muß ja auch erst einmal das liebe Geld vorhanden sein. Vielleicht hat ja die PC Games dazu Zahlen (oder'n Link)


----------



## HLP-Andy (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				nasskalt am 16.12.2007 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd15 am 16.12.2007 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abgesehen davon, dass man in einem Jahr auch keine 50 Euro mehr für das Spiel verlangen kann, der Gewinn wird also entsprechend geringer.


----------



## Boesor (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				LordMclane am 16.12.2007 04:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 16.12.2007 02:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, mir er scheinen da die anderen Argumente (Hardware, Konsolen etc.) sehr viel stichhaltiger.
Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das sich andere Spiele mit einem Riesen Hype durchaus gut bis sehr gut verkauft haben, wie z.B. HL2



> Mal angenommen, morgen würde eine Gold-Meldung für Far Cry 2 oder OFP 2 rauskommen, dann gäb's mit Sicherheit einen Ansturm auf die Geschäfte, ungeachtet der tatsächlichen Güte des Spiels.
> Warum? Weil sich die Vorfreude noch in den Köpfen der Spieler befindet und nicht schon längst ausgelutscht und breitgetreten wurde.



Vorfreude über ein Spiel, von dem ich so gut wie nichts weiß?
Vielleicht, vielleicht würde ich es aber auch gerade aufgrund der mangelnden Infos ignorieren.


----------



## zordiac (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				blubblah am 15.12.2007 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin von Crysis sehr beeindruckt, ein super Spiel mit guter Story und schöner Grafik. Ich kam mir vor wie im Film.
> Crytek kann doch nichts dafür wenn ihr so arm seit und euch keine richtige Hardware kaufen könnt. Aber deswegen meckern wenn es nicht rund läuft, absolut fehl am platz.





Bist Du nur dumm oder auch hässlich? (Bin neugierig)


----------



## blubblah (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				zordiac am 16.12.2007 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> blubblah am 15.12.2007 17:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, gehen dir die Wörter aus und musst deswegen beleidigen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.12.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Ich für meinen Teil hätte aber wenigstens etwas Originalität erwartet, also etwas, was man in der Form kaum in anderen Spielen sah (können ja schon Kleinigkeiten oder liebenswerte Details sein). Overlord war originell, weil dort quasi das HerrDerRinge-Universum durch den Kakao gezogen wurde. Der Inhalt war nicht wirklich frisch, machte aber wegen der Originalität Spaß. World in Conflict war nicht innovativ, aber die Eskalation des kalten Krieges war wenigstens originell, und gab dem Spiel durchaus Würze. Inhaltlich war dort fast alles alter Kaffee, den man bereits aus Ground Control 1 kannte. Quake 4 war nicht innovativ, aber die Sache mit der live erlebten "Stroggifikation" war ein makaberes, aber trotzdem originelles Spielelement, das man so nicht in anderen Spielen sah. Return to Castle Wolfenstein war damals auch nicht innovativ, aber die B-Story, die lose echte NS-Mythen behandelte, war teilweise doch erstaunlich originell und schaffte Atmosphäre. Max Payne 2 war alles andere als innovativ, doch die Erzählweise der Geschichte war so schlicht aber originell, dass man so sogar die teilweise eher langweilige Action in einigen Arealen verschmerzen konnte. Etwas Originalität muss einfach sein. Crysis bot imho nichts (diese Fähigkeiten sind ja fast 1:1 aus Far Cry Predator übernommen). Klischeestory, Klischeegegner, Klischeeaction. Alles garniert mit einer bombigen Optik, die maximal technisch innovativ war, nur bringt das dem Inhalt auch nix. Crysis ist von der handwerklichen Ausführung der Geschichte und der Spielmechanik imho nicht wesentlich besser als ein Übersoldier oder TimeShift. Man kann es spielen, es ist okay, aber so richtig im Gedächtnis haften bleibt da kaum etwas - besonders wenn man auch noch auf die gute Grafik verzichten muss. Crysis ist schlicht ein genormtes Produkt, welches jegliche Originalität vermissen lässt.



dazu bemerkt ein Freund meinerseits folgendes:
Zitat: 

egliche Originalität? Da hat aber jemand überzogene Erwartungen an das Spiel gehabt die natürlich nicht erfüllt wurden. Die Atmosphäre ist ähnlich gut wie bei CoD, wenn da links und rechts die Flieger neben dir in den Wald rauschen oder Handgranaten das Unterholz in alle Richtungen fliegen lässt, Wenn Du im Panzer sitzt und auf der weiten Lichtung aus allen Richtungen von anderen Panzern beschossen wirst und die Kugeln den Dreck der Wiese in einem riesigen Explosions-Schleier deine Sicht einnebeln, denke ich schon das ich was vergleichbares noch nicht erlebt habe und dem Spiel damit schon eine gewisse Originalität athestieren muss. Da kommt man gar nicht dran vorbei. Nur ab dem Teil in dem man das Alien-Schiff betritt wird das Spiel deutlich schlechter, bis hin zu einem Endkampf der gar kein Ende bedeutet, höchstens einen Wendepunkt. Ich fürchte da ist mit einem Geldmacher-Addon zu rechnen


----------



## zordiac (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				blubblah am 16.12.2007 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> zordiac am 16.12.2007 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ne, meine Worte sind mir für Würstchen wie Dich zu schade.


----------



## jackdunn (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Meine Güte, 2 kleine Kinder die sich beleidigen, wie süß...
Wie wärs wenn ihr euch verabredet und das dann regelt?
Hier würde man gerne über das Thema diskutieren.


----------



## blubblah (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				zordiac am 16.12.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> blubblah am 16.12.2007 17:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum schreibst du dann? unzufrieden?


----------



## Spinal (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				blubblah am 16.12.2007 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> zordiac am 16.12.2007 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Wortwahl war nicht richtig, Dein Kommentar ist aber auch nicht angemessen.
Ich würde das Geld statt in eine neue oder weitere Grafikkarte lieber in was anderes stecken. Zb. wird man mit einer GF 8800 GT noch lange auskommen ohne aufrüsten zu müssen. Also warum für EIN Spiel aufrüsten? Für das Geld einer 8800 GTX bekommt man eine wunderschöne Uhr, einen guten Fernseher oder Monitor, einen kurzen Urlaub, 4 gute Reifen fürs Auto, Benzin für min. 3000 Km, Zehnmal Essen im Steakhaus und wahrscheinlich noch hunderte andere nützliche Dinge.
Wenn ich das im Verhältnis dazu sehe Crysis ruckelfrei spielen zu können ist es nicht schwer sich gegen Crysis zu entscheiden.

bye
Spinal


----------



## blubblah (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Spinal am 16.12.2007 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das Geld statt in eine neue oder weitere Grafikkarte lieber in was anderes stecken. Zb. wird man mit einer GF 8800 GT noch lange auskommen ohne aufrüsten zu müssen.bye
> Spinal



ich hab auch eine 8800gt und die reicht für crysis vollkommen aus. die karte hat das perfekte preis leistungs verhältnis. preiswert und gut. 1280x1024 4xaf

deswegen weiß ich auch nicht warum sich alle so aufregen. 

aber um noch mal was zu topic beizutragen, ich hab die demo von ut gezockt und bin geteilter meinung. grafisch sehr schön gemacht, spielerisch auch aber irgendwie kommt kein fun in das spiel. bei q3 läuft man wenigstens noch bei ut fährt man nur auf schienen.


----------



## Spynexes (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Vielleicht sollte man einfach nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen...

Mit "nur" 86.633 verkauften Exemplaren, ist Crysis das derzeit meistverkaufte reine PC-Spiel in den US-Verkaufscharts.

Warum Äpfel mit Birnen-Vergleich, kann man auf folgender Seite sehr gut sehen:
http://www.thesimexchange.com/blogpost.php?post_id=455

Dort sind von Platz 1 - 12 Xbox, Wii, PS2 & PS3 vertreten.

Bei den Verkaufs-Charts reiner PC-Spiele, sieht es in den Staaten so aus:

01 Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (No change)
02 Football Manager 2008 (No change)
03 Crysis (No change)
04 The Sims 2 (Last week: 6)
05 The Sims: Bon Voyage (No change) 
06 Unreal Tournament III (Last week: 4)
07 Championship Manager 2008 (No change) 
08 The Orange Box (Last week: 9)
09 Need for Speed: Pro Street (Last week: 
10 Sim City: Societies (No change)

Die Antwort auf die Frage, ob " die amerikanischen Spieler einfach lieber Shooter auf Konsolen zocken", kann nur mit: "Sie zocken allgemein lieber auf Konsolen." lauten.


----------



## saythamesos19 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Spinal am 16.12.2007 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> blubblah am 16.12.2007 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Spinal:

Find ich genial wie Du "gekontert" hast, und das sogar sinnvoll und ohne eine Art von "aggressiver Reaktion".... vielleicht sollte ich auch etwas von lernen. So etwas wie dieser Thread (bezogen auf Dein Verhalten) hab ich das erste Mal im Leben so gelesen ....woanders fliegen dann meist schon längst die Fetzen...auf Kindergarten-Niveau natürlich... super. hat mir gefallen...


----------



## fsm (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

so grottenschlecht, wie UT3 ist, wundert mich das nicht. Bei Crysis ist es aber schon merkwürdig...


----------



## spooky3000 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn man bedenkt,daß es den Amerikanern derzeit wirtschaftlich schlechter geht und die meisten Spieler auch in den USA nicht über High-End-Systeme verfügen, ist doch der Flop nicht überraschend.
Ich spiele Crysis verdammt gerne und bin jedoch tierisch sauer über die Performance des Spieles.Selbst auf einem aufgemotzen Rechner habe ich mit Stottern und Hängern zu rechnen. Kein Wunder also,wenn Leute auf sowas verzichten wollen und dann eben auf Konsolen zocken, die solche Unannehmlichkeiten nicht bieten.Jedoch ist eine Konsole auch nicht das Wahre,schließlich muß man bei jedem Umstieg auf Abwärtskompatibilität achten oder gar eine ganz andere Konsole kaufen und dann auf die alten Spiele verzichten,eigentlich schlecht für angelegtes Geld.
Wie dem auch sei, wenn Spielehersteller für PC sich eher aufmachen würden,ein Spiel für Standardsysteme entsprechend voll auszureizen,statt immerzu auf High-End-Modelle zu setzen,würde man auch die Verkaufszahlen wieder erhöhen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spooky3000 am 06.01.2008 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man bedenkt,daß es den Amerikanern derzeit wirtschaftlich schlechter geht und die meisten Spieler auch in den USA nicht über High-End-Systeme verfügen, ist doch der Flop nicht überraschend.
> Ich spiele Crysis verdammt gerne und bin jedoch tierisch sauer über die Performance des Spieles.Selbst auf einem aufgemotzen Rechner habe ich mit Stottern und Hängern zu rechnen. Kein Wunder also,wenn Leute auf sowas verzichten wollen und dann eben auf Konsolen zocken, die solche Unannehmlichkeiten nicht bieten.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz, auch auf Konsolen gibt es Spiele die ruckeln.
Ansonsten hast du recht, die Amerikaner haben im Durchschnitt noch deutlich schwächere PCs als wir und daher kauft sich auch dort niemand ein Spiel wie Crysis, weils einfach dann nicht (anständig) laufen würde.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Januar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.01.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt so nicht ganz, auch auf Konsolen gibt es Spiele die ruckeln.


Ruckler ist doch nicht gleich Ruckler.




> Ansonsten hast du recht, die Amerikaner haben im Durchschnitt noch deutlich schwächere PCs als wir und daher kauft sich auch dort niemand ein Spiel wie Crysis, weils einfach dann nicht (anständig) laufen würde.


Also dazu würden mich nun einige einigermaßen verlässliche Quellen schon interessieren.


----------

